# Sky (Hull) + BoxNation (Liverpool) + Channel 5 (Monaco) RBR



## Guest (Oct 25, 2014)

*BoxNation - Queensbury - Liverpool*
_Live from 7pm_

Liam Williams v Stepan Horvath (8x3 Light Middleweight)
1. Valery Yanchy v Kevin Satchell (European Flyweight) - 3/5
2. Tom Stalker v Jack Catteral (Vacant WBO European Light Welterweight) - 3/5
Chris Eubank Jr v Omar Siala (8x3 Middleweight)
Liam Smith v Zoltan Sera (Vacant WBA Inter-Continental Light Middleweight)
3. Paul Butler v Ismael Garncia (10x3 Super Flyweight) - 2/5
4. Derry Matthews v Adam Dingsdale (WBA Inter-Continental Lightweight) - 6/10
*14/25*

*Sky Sports 2 - Matchroom - Hull*
_Live from 7:30pm_

1. No Fight - 0/5
2. McDonnell v Vusi Malinga (Vacant WBA Inter-Continental Super Bantamweight) - 3/5
3. Luke Campbell v Daniel Brizuela (10x3 Lightweight) - 3/5
4. Tommy Coyle v Michael Katsidis (IBF International Lightweight) - 6/10
*12/25*

*Channel 5 - Hennesey & Hobson - Monaco*
_Live from 8:30pm_

Stuart Hall v Randy Caballero (Vacant IBF Bantamweight)
Martin Murray v Domenico Spada (WBC Silver Middleweight)
Nick Blackwell v Sergey Khomitskey (6x3 Middleweight) ***RECORDED***


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Rob


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Really good night of boxing this. War Katsidis!!


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sup. :cheers


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks Rob - no doubt the times of the best fights will clash :fire


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Blackwell/Khomitsky is on now so no spoilers. Hall/Caballero first up on 5 apparently.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Budler fight about to start


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

http://www.wiz1.net/channel6


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

We can talk about the Budler fight, right? I doubt it'll be getting any coverage on 5 somehow... :yep


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Is the hall caballero fight gonna be shown live?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Is the hall caballero fight gonna be shown live?


i think so


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Chaos this is.

3 good to decent cards that could of been spread out over a few weeks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2014)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Is the hall caballero fight gonna be shown live?


Yes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2014)

Logging out now. Going to watch it all on Monday will avoid the results.

Enjoy lads


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

If stuey hall wins tonight then I don't care about any other result,but I'm also supporting caterall up in Liverpool and hope Martin Murray can show us some glimpses of world class ability.

It really is a top night of boxing,so many competitive bouts.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Holy shit! Zhong, of all people, almost became a 'world' champ again there!!! 

Knocked Budler down heavily in the 2nd, but couldn't put him away. 

19-18 Zhong


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Budler knocked down i hear.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

dkos said:


> Holy shit! Zhong, of all people, almost became a 'world' champ again there!!!
> 
> Knocked Budler down heavily in the 2nd, but couldn't put him away.
> 
> 19-18 Zhong


Got a stream mate?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Now Zhong down in the 3rd :lol: 

28-27 Budler


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Got a stream mate?


http://www.wiz1.net/channel6

Think it was also posted earlier in the thread :good


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I would have thought we'd do 3 separate rbr's today to avoid spoilers for the predicted clash of some of the big fights.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

dkos said:


> http://www.wiz1.net/channel6
> 
> Think it was also posted earlier in the thread :good


:cheers


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Wut

Blackwell isn't even on TV over here?

Fack sake


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

for some reason i thought you meant Butler :rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Have I been living under a rock or has it gone unnoticed that Campbell is trained by Tony Sims now? He's got some stable now.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Boxnation for me tonight..


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Just seen the Khomitsky-Blackwell result on twitter fuck sake im having one today


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Wut
> 
> Blackwell isn't even on TV over here?
> 
> Fack sake


He is, will be a replay when they can fit it in.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice that from williams


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ishy said:


> He is, will be a replay when they can fit it in.


Ah nice one mate, wish I hadn't looked up the result now lol


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Have I been living under a rock or has it gone unnoticed that Campbell is trained by Tony Sims now? He's got some stable now.


been there a while mate, joined him cos of the lightweight sparring he gets


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Wut
> 
> Blackwell isn't even on TV over here?
> 
> Fack sake


Shown delayed mate apparently but I just saw the fucking result


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> been there a while mate, joined him cos of the lightweight sparring he gets


Aye, can't fault him for making the switch. Sparring must be great up there.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

58-54 Budler


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck,that nose makes Froch`s looks good in comparison.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Satchell up next..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Warren promoting in Sheffield in December?

Liam Williams will be fighting for the commenwealth then if all goes to plan.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Prefer Jim Watt as a pundit, good to see Sky listening to fans and realising his commentary has been wank.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Fuck,that nose makes Froch`s looks good in comparison.


Yep, that's a shocker of a nose lol


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I just said I prefer Jim Watt as a pundit, scratch that he just said Brizuela is a ferocious body puncher :lol:


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Warren promoting in Sheffield in December?
> 
> Liam Williams will be fighting for the commenwealth then if all goes to plan.


be joint with hobson id imagine. burkinshaw/ward is supposed to happen so probs be on that.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Robbie Davies Jr up first on Sky, never been too impressed with this kid tbh, Coldwell talks him him up a lot.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

McDonnell v Vusi Malinga, Luke Campbell v Daniel Brizuela, Tommy Coyle v Michael Katsidis all 50/50 fights. Can't wait. Matchroom pissing on the other channels.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

NSFW said:


> McDonnell v Vusi Malinga, Luke Campbell v Daniel Brizuela, Tommy Coyle v Michael Katsidis all 50/50 fights. Can't wait. Matchroom pissing on the other channels.


Not one of them are 50/50's lol

Warren>>>>Hearn


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Why is Thomas Muller boxing on sky?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Not one of them are 50/50's lol
> 
> Warren>>>>Hearn


:EddieWins


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> Why is Thomas Muller boxing on sky?


Haha.. He's got that "strait out of bed hair" to a tee


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :Edfinger


atsch

:warren:warren


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> Why is Thomas Muller boxing on sky?


:lol: Good shout


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> atsch
> 
> :warren:warren


:rofl Thought that was the smiley, been swiftly edited, FrankKO1


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Even after 2 rounds on my card.

#Boxing #Boxen #boxeo #Ð±Ð¾ÐºÑ #SatchellYanchy


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim in ultimate troll mode here. 'Matchroom aren't scared to put young fighters together'


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

This is looking like a decent fight and a potential test for Satchell.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> This is looking like a decent fight and a potential test for Satchell.


Thought it might be, I'm taping BN mate, his opponent capable then?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Satchell-Yanchy is an intriguing fight, thought that beforehand. Going to be tough for Satchell.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Not a bad fight this(Boxnation)


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck, McDonell and Catterall fights are gonna clash

Think i'm gonna stick with Boxnation


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Not one of them are 50/50's lol
> 
> Warren>>>>Hearn


Talking shit. #Hater :eddie

This card is packed. Surprised it's not PPV. Warrens card is SAWFT.

:edfingers


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Davies Jr switching stance on the inside with his hands down, good job he's in with a Latvian taxi driver.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Thought it might be, I'm taping BN mate, his opponent capable then?


Definitely, Satchell is on the backfoot and is getting outworked a bit by his opponents spurts, Yanchy also landing the nicer looking punches for me.

3-1 down at the moment and needs to step it up a bit or he's going to be chasing this big time.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This is a big Jump for satchell.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

3 -1 to Yanchy after 4 on my card. Very good fight, Satchell is being outworked so far, still a long way to go in this fight yet though.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Not watching BN lads but Satchell has a good engine, hope he comes on strong in second half.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Regardless of the result, this fight and the Butcher one have shown that Satchell has hit his ceiling in my opinion. No shame in being at European level of course, but the step up from this position to the top guys is huge at this weight. 

I also maintain that Butcher is the better talent of the two.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Fuck, McDonell and Catterall fights are gonna clash
> 
> Think i'm gonna stick with Boxnation


If Satchell fight goes 12 rounds you might be able to see at least 6 or 7 rounds of Mcdonnell, it starts in 10-15 mins.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Another close round there

Satchell let him back into it in the last minute or so, he's worryingly hittable too.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> Regardless of the result, this fight and the Butcher one have shown that Satchell has hit his ceiling in my opinion. No shame in being at European level of course, but the step up from this position to the top guys is huge at this weight.
> 
> I also maintain that Butcher is the better talent of the two.


Completely agree, I really like Satchell but European level was always going to be his limit imo.

I'm shocked Warren or Hearn haven't signed Butcher tbh, he's young, talented and has a decent fan base.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dkos said:


> Regardless of the result, this fight and the Butcher one have shown that Satchell has hit his ceiling in my opinion. No shame in being at European level of course, but the step up from this position to the top guys is huge at this weight.
> 
> I also maintain that Butcher is the better talent of the two.


I agree with you.the Jump between European and Mexican/jap/South African etc flyweights is huge.Wilton gave him a few hard rounds and since then it's been hard work for him.he can still have a good career at this level but it will he hard to match him,whether he could jump up and fight Paul bulter one day I don't know.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

dkos said:


> Regardless of the result, this fight and the Butcher one have shown that Satchell has hit his ceiling in my opinion. No shame in being at European level of course, but the step up from this position to the top guys is huge at this weight.
> 
> I also maintain that Butcher is the better talent of the two.


Definitely agree, Butcher looked very good in their fight, shame he's not really done anything since.

Also yeah Satchell might become a solid Euro fighter but he's not getting remotely close to world level, fly is hideously deep.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Liebenberg vs Eleider Alvarez coming up next in Monaco.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Definitely agree, Butcher looked very good in their fight, *shame he's not really done anything since. *
> 
> Also yeah Satchell might become a solid Euro fighter but he's not getting remotely close to world level, fly is hideously deep.


It's more to do with his promotional backing, they don't have the money to bring over decent competition, unfortunately. Hopefully Warren or Hearn sign him soon.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Dont get why these missmatches are live on SKY sports. Joke.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

War Malinga! got 50 quid riding on him stopping Mcdonnell at 5/1


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Satchell has came back well in the last two rounds.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

That fight should of been stopped way earlier never seen a fighter shake his head and the ref just ignore it. Ref was looking a knockout


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

67 - 66 to Satchell after 7 rounds on my card.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Wtf is up with Butcher anyway? For someone who was in the GB set up he's got no backing at all.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Was on the phone for most of that round, but looked like Yanchy got the better of what I saw, Boxnation giving it too Satch' though.

Think he's getting on top of this fight now though, either way.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Dont get why these missmatches are live on SKY sports. Joke.


Yeah, that should have been on fight pass tbh. At least that;s the only mismatch on Sky tonight!


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Good fight coming up in Monaco now. Alvarez Vs Liebenberg


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Butcher left Prospect Promotions he's now managed by MGM.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I really like eleider Alvarez,seen him a few times now and he can make for some good fights at the weight and challenge for a title.

I'd like to have seen him v chad Dawson.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Butcher left Prospect Promotions he's now managed by MGM.


Has he fought under them yet?


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Where's John McDonald? :huh


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone think Mcdonnell wins this? i can't see it tbh, especially if Malinga performs like he did against Stuey.


----------



## Salonius (Aug 31, 2014)

Gavin McDonnell is going to put hands on the safari tour guide


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

GGG rocking the bow tie in Monaco.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Malinga should have bought this guy over - http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xxwuy9_2013-03-02-eye-of-the-tiger-by-way-of-south-africa_sport


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Yanchy has won the last two rounds for me. 

I feel one point either way is fair at this stage.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

85 - 86 Yanchy after 9.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Has he fought under them yet?


Nah not yet mate waiting on dates.

John McDonald is in Germany for Euro Open Darts on ITV.

I cannot stand the McDonnell's. Draw's with Josh Wale and gets a step up vs Malinga. I dunno Eddie and his favors...


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

dkos said:


> Yanchy has won the last two rounds for me.
> 
> I feel one point either way is fair at this stage.


Glad it wasn't just me who disagreed with Jones

I have it 4-3 to Yanchy with 2 that I missed too much off to score.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

hope Malinga knocks him out

otherwise he will be robbed


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Who's the MC on Sky? Sounds Canadian..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Nah not yet mate waiting on dates.
> 
> John McDonald is in Germany for Euro Open Darts on ITV.
> 
> I cannot stand the McDonnell's. Draw's with Josh Wale and gets a step up vs Malinga. I dunno Eddie and his favors...


Yeha, I wanted to see the Wale rematch! But can't blame Gavin for taking this fight..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Anyone think Mcdonnell wins this? i can't see it tbh, especially if Malinga performs like he did against Stuey.


Nah I would say it`s a 70-30 fight in Malinga`s favour


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Malinga in 6 :deal


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

94 -96 to Yanchy after 10 rounds, think Satchell will need a stoppage.


----------



## Salonius (Aug 31, 2014)

McDonnell is putting hands all over the safari tour guide


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Salonius said:


> McDonnell is putting hands all over the safari tour guide


:lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Yeha, I wanted to see the Wale rematch! But can't blame Gavin for taking this fight..


Of course he wants to be best he can be. I just hope he gets smashed back down to domestic level. They're horrible creatures the McDonnells :lol:.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Satchell winning the round comfortably, and then just allows his man back into it again, and took a few good punches there.

Giving Satchell the benefit of the doubt for the rounds I missed he needs this last round here for a draw on my card


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

1-1 between Malinga and McDonnell for me.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Who ever wins the last rd gets the fight !


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Didn't score it properly, but Yanchy won that for me.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Of course he wants to be best he can be. I just hope he gets smashed back down to domestic level. They're horrible creatures the McDonnells :lol:.


:lol: One direction fans :-(


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Slick and Belarusian 

Hope he gets it...




:warren


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

I haven't been scoring but I'd have Yanchy nicking that. I can't understand Barry Jones' card. Good fight though.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I have a win for Yanchy on my card. 113 -115.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Very good fight,very close imo,could go either way


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

watt making up things as usual....


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Charliebigspuds said:


> I haven't been scoring but I'd have Yanchy nicking that. I can't understand Barry Jones' card. Good fight though.


You get that ALOT with Jones lol


----------



## Martin (Oct 2, 2013)

Mark Burdis fucking hell


----------



## Salonius (Aug 31, 2014)

Mcdonnel 2 -0 Safari Tour Guide


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

A. Annoying decision
B. The worst attempt at reading a score i've ever seen, not only has he as usual not put the highest score first, but he couldn't even get his words out ffs


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

112-110??


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

2-1 Malinga, clear round for him and yet Watt "nothing to separate them"


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

How did the judges score it so far wide for Satchell?? 114-114, 112-117, 112-117?? I didn't see the same fight as the 117-112 guys!!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Martin said:


> Mark Burdis fucking hell


:lol: You think he'd be able to announce cards properly by now. Matchroom's announcer (name has slipped my mind) does the same thing, too. Bizarre.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> A. Annoying decision
> B. The worst attempt at reading a score i've ever seen, not only has he as usual not put the highest score first, but he couldn't even get his words out ffs


He puts the challengers score second every single time, which gives it away in a close fight like that. Can't believe no one's told him.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> 112-110??


Vintage Big Burd :rofl


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

War Kats

Nice body shots in this fight


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ishy said:


> He puts the challengers score second every single time, which gives it away in a close fight like that. Can't believe no one's told him.


That is what I was trying to say but I had a weird minute where I forgot how to speak English lol

I'm still more qualified than Burdiss though.

EDIT: Where's that guy who abused McDonald lol? Needs to get on Burdiss' case instead.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

How's this going so far? Literally only just tuned in.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Does Jamie McDonald have brain damage?


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

Commentary is terrible on sky for this fight


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

ChipChair said:


> Commentary is terrible on sky


fixed


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

ChipChair said:


> Commentary is terrible on sky for this fight


I must be watching a completely different fight


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

halling gonna halling


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

They've actually gave the 5th to McDonnell :lol::lol:


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

I honestly think at times i'm watching a different fight to the lads on Sky.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

A bit of an odd question, but does anyone know how much Stuart Hall is getting for this fight?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

oh watt and halling finally realise mcdonnell isnt liking the pressure

halling is defo at his worst when partnered with watt


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

McDonnell 120-96

Can guarantee this is Watt's card

Him and Barrie Jones should team up for a night just to see which one of them can be more wrong about the same fight.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> I honestly think at times i'm watching a different fight to the lads on Sky.


Honestly it winds me up so much.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Problem is if Malinga gets robbed this terrible commentary will make it seem like a fair result.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> I honestly think at times i'm watching a different fight to the lads on Sky.


me too mate, so annoying im considering the mute button


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Malinga is baically just tough with a good engine but nothing else, says everything that McDonnell looks like the better boxer even though he's total dogshit. That said I don't think he's really in control here, landing some of the better hots but Malinga in general making him look uncomfortable.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

LJGS said:


> A bit of an odd question, but does anyone know how much Stuart Hall is getting for this fight?


Â£76,672


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

4-2 Malinga for me Sky lads haven't a fucking clue.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

commentary is ridiculous. ffs doing my head in


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Loving this commentary. Watt is praising McDonnell for getting punched in the face.


----------



## Salonius (Aug 31, 2014)

The witch doctor is taking McDonnell's soul inch by inch.


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

Robbery Incoming here


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

What fucking fight are Watt & Halling watching? :lol: Looking in control and comfortable and handling the pressure? Really lads?


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Christ 4-2 McDonnell it's actually disgusting how biased Halling and Watt are.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

how did watt give mcdonnell round 5 :rofl

muted

malinga is getting robbed anyway, first few were close enough to take away from him


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

I've muted the last 3 rounds... Does my head in. Sky really have to offer a red button alternative to commentary as its ruining it!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Halling has went full retard.


----------



## Salonius (Aug 31, 2014)

the Safari tour guide is putting hands all over McDonnel now.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> how did watt give mcdonnell round 5 :rofl
> 
> muted
> 
> malinga is getting robbed anyway, first few were close enough to take away from him


Don't be silly, McDonnell was comfortable all the way throuhg, Jim said so.

Anyway, Stalker-Catterall starting now, anyone who doesn't turn over is a nonce imo


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> ï¿½76,672


Precise.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Stalker Vs Catterall up next on Boxnation, looking forward to this.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

5-2 Malinga, He's going to get robbed with the Sky guys telling us McDonnell is now world class!


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> how did watt give mcdonnell round 5 :rofl
> 
> muted
> 
> malinga is getting robbed anyway, first few were close enough to take away from him


unbelieveable, round 5 was a clear Malinga round


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Tune


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Boxed really well that round though to be fair, Malinga landing a few decent shots in the last 30 seconds but otherwise McDonnell dominating.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

i want to see nick halling set on fire


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Watching BoxNation instead of Sky for this


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Malinga has Nathan Cleverley level defence.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

LJGS said:


> Precise.


purse bid was 250k dollars


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm turning over to BoxNation... I don't even want to know how the McDonald v Malinga ends as it will anger me too much if it goes as I suspect!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

well he defo wont win a decision now

hall vs cabellero ringwalk now


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Malinga must be one of the worst " world level" fighters today, the only thing he has is stamina and pressure.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Judges are so bias towards Macdonnell...


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

wow


----------



## Martin (Oct 2, 2013)

Stalker looks dogshit


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Catterall dominating with the jab and just put Stalker down, he looked really good there.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Martin said:


> Stalker looks dogshit


Do have to point this out too, though!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

so stalker isnt the favourite?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Malinga must be one of the worst " world level" fighters today, the only thing he has is stamina and pressure.


The time he was world level are gone. Pretty average fighter now.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Stalker's gonna get badly knocked out here.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Stalker getting taken out within 4 imo


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Stalker isn't going past 5 rounds here I don't think.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fucking hate that the fights are clashing!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

flipping between the two..like the good ol days.

stalker getting fucked.


----------



## Martin (Oct 2, 2013)

The issue is that Stalker's complete lack of power doesn't correspond well with his dropped hands defence.. Considering he's only fought jobbers so far he's gotten away with it, but against someone with power his weakness shows massively. Huge fights in the crowd it looks like


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Can't keep hitting him when he's down, he's gonna get DQ'd the silly shit


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

scousers fighting in the crowd of the stalker fight :rofl

stalker about to get knocked out,


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Caterall has hit him on the floor on both knockdown's now.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Kicking off in the crowd big style by the looks of it.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

im trying to watch 3 fights at the same time :lol:

catterall should lose a point for that, a clear power shot when stalker was on the floor wtf


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Can't keep hitting him when he's down, he's gonna get DQ'd the silly shit


To be honest he's lucky cos that last shot on the floor was a heavy one.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

20-16

I predicted Catterall to win, but not like this.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

anybody else still have malinga up? i feel like im going insane with these sky commentators


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Blimey this malt is atrocious. Butchering the national anthem even Hall's corner are cracking up and clapping hoping it ends..


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

McDonnell looking bad for someone who is 5 rounds ahead.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

interesting seeing sheamus in the corner working through a crisis


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:rofl What a fucking horrendous noise that was.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

State of the anthem :rofl


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Literally the worst version of God Save the Queen I've ever heard. Blimey.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Greatest version of God save the queen EVER only on C5


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Worst rendition ever. What the fuck. Are they taking the piss? The other guy gets the actual CD and we get THAT!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Rambo said:


> anybody else still have malinga up? i feel like im going insane with these sky commentators


muted them rounds ago

but malinga will lose the cards no matter what, hes annoying me anyway, amaterish punches and hooks hes throwing


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

That national anthem was amazing.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Ishy said:


> State of the anthem :rofl


It was a piss take cover version


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

just went to find a link to boxnation to see fighting in the crowd and saw that andrew golota is fighting tonight :merchant

how is that mental bastard still boxing? is it a comeback or did he never stop?


----------



## nick t (Jun 6, 2013)

That rendition of the National Anthem was the worst thing i've ever heard!!


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

7-3 Malinga for me but probably about 8-2 McDonnell on the actual cards.


----------



## banger620 (Sep 25, 2014)

Lunny said:


> :rofl What a fucking horrendous noise that was.


Definitely not a singer that one


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Literally the worst version of God Save the Queen I've ever heard. Blimey.





Jdempsey85 said:


> Greatest version of God save the queen EVER only on C5


Hmmm

Not sure who to believe


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Which McDonnell is this? I can never tell.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Malinga-McDonnell, Hall-Caballero and Catterall-Stalker all clashing. :-( And yet the other week all we got to watch was a shit show of area-level fighters beating up on bums in somebodies shed on Fight Pass.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Catterall doing a job on Stalker right now.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Feast of boxing tonight.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

When I watch Stalker it's like when I used to watch Tony Jeffries.

I always think how did they do so well as amatuers?


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

malinga has won most rounds here but will not get decision


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Too much going on tonight, got 3 screens on the go here


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Missed the Italian guy on XFactor too.

Paul Haycaster up now.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Be honest Caballero has shocked me already. Looks physically worse then he has been before and round 1 didn't display the classy poise he normally has.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny said:


> Malinga-McDonnell, Hall-Caballero and Catterall-Stalker all clashing. :-( And yet the other week all we got to watch was a shit show of area-level fighters beating up on bums in somebodies shed on Fight Pass.


It really does piss me off.we shoudnt complain but I want to see all of these 3 shows not knowing the results and it isn't going to happen.

3 really interesting fights at the same time.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

How you all got McDonnell fight?


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Stalker's style is like Vitali Klit.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Stalker did better there, probably not enough to win the round though. 

How this guy was such a highly touted amateur going into 2012 is beyond me, he looks area level tbh


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Caballero looking better now. Hall lacking head movement..


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Hall walking into shit.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Smeg said:


> How you all got McDonnell fight?


Malinga 9-3 for me a clear clear winner but Sky acting like McDonnell has schooled him.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Stalker needs a stoppage to win this.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

I muted the sky coverage due to Halling, he's a fucking idiot


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

apparently the arithmetic doesnt matter

watt has no shame


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

An ad for Radio Yorkshire on a show in Monte Carlo :lol:


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

116-111 ! Fucking robbery


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

As comfortable as Catterall is, I don't think he looks as good as I was hoping he would, sloppy in defence and missing with a lot of these shots

Looks like he doesn't really know what to do now he's winning lol


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

I'd hate to be a visiting fighter on a Hearn show.....


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> 116-111 ! Fucking robbery


what did u expect mate, as soon as he said unanimous i knew the end result

malinga never had a chance in a near close fight


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> 116-111 ! Fucking robbery


matchroom wwe continues


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Are they hyping up Coyle v Campbell like it could be on PPV in a stadium????


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

and seeing this makes it more apparent how shit hennessey is with galahad

mcdonnell has 13 fights and has already fought a better opponent


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I ain't really watching McDonnell fight properly but he looked to be losing in exchanges and rounds i saw. 

Was it close?.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Malinga 9-3 for me a clear clear winner but Sky acting like McDonnell has schooled him.


mate, that's worse than watts card!

Terrible commentary, pretty crap scorecards but no need to go biased the other way, it was a close enough fight that the home fighter with the kd was always going to win


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mandanda said:


> I ain't really watching McDonnell fight properly but he looked to be losing in exchanges and rounds i saw.
> 
> Was it close?.


Malinga won several rounds clear and yet somehow McDonnell got them. He did better then i expected but honestly Malinga won clearly.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

robinson says kiko martinez is in line for the euro belt and hearn starts sounding nervous :rofl

cant stand him anymore


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

DomB said:


> mate, that's worse than watts card!
> 
> Terrible commentary, pretty crap scorecards but no need to go biased the other way, it was a close enough fight that the home fighter with the kd was always going to win


8-4 with the KD but seriously i thought Malinga won quite clearly, i mean McDonnell got round 5 FFS.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> robinson says kiko martinez is in line for the euro belt and hearn starts sounding nervous :rofl
> 
> cant stand him anymore


Ha noticed that, Kiko would destroy McDonnell inside 3.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> robinson says kiko martinez is in line for the euro belt and hearn starts sounding nervous :rofl
> 
> cant stand him anymore


Shits himself at the thought of ANY competitive fight. Wants his fighters to win vacant belts by beating guys with impressive losses on their record.....


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Malinga won several rounds clear and yet somehow McDonnell got them. He did better then i expected but honestly Malinga won clearly.


Cheers mate.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Jones has called him Kettle and Cattermole so far this round

Banter lol


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

CautiousPaul said:


> Shits himself at the thought of ANY competitive fight. Wants his fighters to win vacant belts by beating guys with impressive losses on their record.....


dont forget also from the weight class below


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

64 -67 Catterall after 7 rounds


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Halls doing much better than i thought he would.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Luke Campbell was a very good amateur. His pro career is moving at a measured pace but I'm a fan looking forward to this fight. :deal


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Halling is either a retard are literally has to be biased or he will be fired. Truly awful commentator. malinga won BTW, easy fight to score. Robbery.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> dont forget also from the weight class below


Almost forgot about that key factor.......but theyve had 2 world title defeats and are durable (despite the weight difference)......so that makes them excellent competition in Hearn's mind.


----------



## Martin (Oct 2, 2013)

All time great low blow from Hall in that round


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Halling is either a retard are literally has to be biased or he will be fired. Truly awful commentator. malinga won BTW, easy fight to score. Robbery.


funny he wasnt that bad when partnered with smith but as soon as he rejoins his buddy watt he becomes unbearable again


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Good stoppage that

Stalker was fudged


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

fucking get in there catteral


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

Martin said:


> All time great low blow from Hall in that round


That made the nuts of every man in a 5 mile radius ache.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Great job from Catterall.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Catterall is a decent prospect.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hall looks like he's feeling sorry for himself in there. Failing to get his shots off at long-mid range. He wants to fight close because that's where he feels he can land and not get countered but problem is it's not the place he should be with those dimensions. 

Caballero moving nicely and boxing well. Hall has to put water in the basement by jabbing to the pit and feinting and moving his head and close the range as he punches to close leverage for counters but sadly it's all straightlines and basic.


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Luke Campbell was a very good amateur. His pro career is moving at a measured pace but I'm a fan looking forward to this fight. :deal


:deal Hoping he looks good tonight. Think he will get a late stoppage win.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Martin said:


> All time great low blow from Hall in that round


:deal

Ref basically congratulated him on it. "I know what you're trying to do, it was a beauty of a shot and I think it's worked so lets move on lad"


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

2 x round 5's.


----------



## Martin (Oct 2, 2013)

Amazing performance from Jack Catterall, completely destroyed Tom Stalker there. Eubank Jr up next on Boxnation.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> funny he wasnt that bad when partnered with smith but as soon as he rejoins his buddy watt he becomes unbearable again


Yep, worst combo in commentary history probably. Both can fuck off.

How is Hall doing?, i've got a bet on him getting stopped.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Lad's only just turned 21, so he's got time to learn, which is good because the talent is there

Will keep a proper eye on the lad from now


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Stalker got nailed


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

since when was tony sims campbells trainer

hearn seems to be making all his fighters use his best friend sims


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> since when was tony sims campbells trainer
> 
> hearn seems to be making all his fighters use his best friend sims


God knows. Don't rate him at all.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Great timing from the lad too, right in time for Campbell!!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Lad's only just turned 21, so he's got time to learn, which is good because the talent is there
> 
> Will keep a proper eye on the lad from now


Yes.
He clearly has a base he can work on.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Hall not doing bad here


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Catterall stops Stalker in the 8th round to win the WBO European Light Welterweight Title.

Was the better fighter from the first minute.


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

Wasn't expecting Stalker to lose tonight. Where does he go from here?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Brizuela getting boo'd after what he gave infront of them fans lst time? Stay classy Hull..


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

If Hall keeps this up, I think he'll beat Caballero - who doesn't look that good at all.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hall doing way better then i expected


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

guess i should of done research on catterall

i picked stalker atsch


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Hall not doing bad here


Is he winning or just doing better than expected?

Seen a few of you say this but not really say how it's actually going lol


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

QuietStorm said:


> :deal Hoping he looks good tonight. Think he will get a late stoppage win.


IMO Campbell looks very good style-wise, fine technique on cool hand luke but the real question is his toughness, chin, work rate and his claim as a world class fighter. Great seeing these talents move up the ranks


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Smeg said:


> God knows. Don't rate him at all.


me neither

keep hoping joshua splits from him and gets a legit HW trainer

guess it wont happen if hes with hearn


----------



## Martin (Oct 2, 2013)

Best (worst) Nick Halling moment was when GGG knocked out Geale and Matthew Macklin was doing co-commentary, and he said something like 'WHAT A PERFORMANCE FROM GOLOVKIN THERE OVER EASILY THE BEST FIGHTER HE HAS EVER FACED.... with all due respect Matthew..."

I used to think John Rawling is bad, but the grotesque Halling is easily the worst broadcaster in television today. Annoying voice, smug as fuck, rude and disrepectful to both fighters, trainers, and fans... He wears short sleeved shirts with suits. Just the worst human being in existence.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

How good is this intro with cool hand luke. crowd love it


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Love how Brizuela is hyped up now just because of one fight (it was a cracker) with Coyle.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hall's doing better. He's imposing his will on Randy..

Edit: Caballero looks really tired. Hall's strength is coming into play here. Good fight..

Hall may pull off a stoppage here lads..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> I ain't really watching McDonnell fight properly but he looked to be losing in exchanges and rounds i saw.
> 
> Was it close?.


I left during round 6 to go get some more beer, Mcdonnell was in control and looked to be winning comfortably, need to watch sencond half of fight though.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Martin said:


> Best (worst) Nick Halling moment was when GGG knocked out Geale and Matthew Macklin was doing co-commentary, and he said something like 'WHAT A PERFORMANCE FROM GOLOVKIN THERE OVER EASILY THE BEST FIGHTER HE HAS EVER FACED.... with all due respect Matthew..."
> 
> I used to think John Rawling is bad, but the grotesque Halling is easily the worst broadcaster in television today. Annoying voice, smug as fuck, rude and disrepectful to both fighters, trainers, and fans... He wears short sleeved shirts with suits. Just the worst human being in existence.


Couldn't agree more......his commentary is not exciting or insightful.......it's completely biased, its kissassery of the highest order and it's smug to the extreme.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

What a fight!

Fair play to the ref for not ruining the fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> guess i should of done research on catterall
> 
> i picked stalker atsch


I struggled badly to pick that one too mate and in the end only went for Stalker because of the odds.
Every week there's at least one I have to just jump in the water with,and like tonight,I usually get it wrong.ops


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I left during round 6 to go get some more beer, Mcdonnell was in control and looked to be winning comfortably, need to watch sencond half of fight though.


Cheers mate. Seems to be mixed opinions.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> Love how Brizuela is hyped up now just because of one fight (it was a cracker) with Coyle.


True, still a big step up for Campbell though so not too bothered about what the Sky hype machine are saying.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Martin said:


> Best (worst) Nick Halling moment was when GGG knocked out Geale and Matthew Macklin was doing co-commentary, and he said something like 'WHAT A PERFORMANCE FROM GOLOVKIN THERE OVER EASILY THE BEST FIGHTER HE HAS EVER FACED.... with all due respect Matthew..."
> 
> I used to think John Rawling is bad, but the grotesque Halling is easily the worst broadcaster in television today. Annoying voice, smug as fuck, rude and disrepectful to both fighters, trainers, and fans... He wears short sleeved shirts with suits. Just the worst human being in existence.


I think its impossible to be any worse than he is, You aren't the first to trash Halling, won't be the last ha.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Caballero/Hall is a great little fight.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Is he winning or just doing better than expected?
> 
> Seen a few of you say this but not really say how it's actually going lol


lol some close rounds, hall got knocked down in the 2nd round

im not scoring it as im juggling 2 shows

guess caballero is ahead by a couple


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Cheers Ari

:cheers


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> True, still a big step up for Campbell though so not too bothered about what the Sky hype machine are saying.


Agree with you there to be honest......


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

War Campbell, it's time to show what he's made of. Atmosphere is cracking.


----------



## Hatcha (Sep 7, 2013)

Campbells legs... the fuck.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Easy Work for Campbell.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

FUck this, it's 7.30am here and I'm grabbing a beer for this fight.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Campbell defo has the frame to move up divisions 

like that hes being fast tracked a bit like olympic champs should be


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bad week for me in the league.
5 weeks behind so I can hardly afford disasters like tonight.
Some poor picks.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

This commentator has such a fantastic accent


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> Agree with you there to be honest......


Jim Watt called Brizuela a 'ferocious body puncher' earlier :lol:


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Jim Watt called Brizuela a 'ferocious body puncher' earlier :lol:


Hahahaha, from the one fight Jim has seen him in against the Domestic level Coyle....


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hall win lose or draw has proven himself worthy of world title level no matter what people think of how he won title etc. He's done himself proud the lad Randy's a good quality fighter and this is close.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Hatcha said:


> Campbells legs... the fuck.


White Thomas Hearns


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Stuey hall doing himself and Britain proud tonight,working so hard for everything.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Those legs are hideous lol


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Jim Watt called Brizuela a 'ferocious body puncher' earlier :lol:


With less that 10 KO's its more do with Coyle's fragile body but Watt don't want to say anything negative about the bloke from Hull.. It is what gives me hope for Katsidis even though its likely Coyle wins as Kats is shot to shit.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm Hoping the posters who have constantly labelled hall 'domestic level' and out of his depth with caballero will start to give him credit tonight.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I'm Hoping the posters who have constantly labelled hall 'domestic level' and out of his depth with caballero will start to give him credit tonight.


Did he win?, haven't seen any of it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

shenmue said:


> With less that 10 KO's its more do with Coyle's fragile body but Watt don't want to say anything negative about the bloke from Hull.. It is what gives me hope for Katsidis even though its likely Coyle wins as Kats is shot to shit.


Completely agree mate. War Kats!!!!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Did he win?, haven't seen any of it.


very competitive fight

2 rounds left and cabellero is slowing down but winning


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I'm Hoping the posters who have constantly labelled hall 'domestic level' and out of his depth with caballero will start to give him credit tonight.


I'll admit I've always been one of them, taping it mate so will give my thoughts tomorrow :good


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Campbell v Brizuela bubbling along nicely, good little scrap......


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

What a fight,hall-caballero,battering each other.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Brizuela looked hurt by a counter at the end of the round, Campbell boxing okay but needs to counter more.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Great fight! Cabbelero is very talented, clearly the more skillful fighter, but Hall is tough as nails, just doesn't stop going for it


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Hall/Caballero providing exactly the sort of action you'd want for a world title fight on terrestrial telly.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hall's all heart man. He just gives it all he's got.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I'm Hoping the posters who have constantly labelled hall 'domestic level' and out of his depth with caballero will start to give him credit tonight.


Yep, will hold my hands up and say I was one of them, didn't massively rate Caballero (haven't been watching this been watching the Hull card but flicked about and he seems to be fighting inside with Hall a lot which is the wrong idea and I've seen him look better) but I didn't rate Hall at all and thought he'd get dominated and stopped in 8 or 9. Fair play to him sounds like he's giving this a real good go.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Brizuela looked hurt by a counter at the end of the round, Campbell boxing okay but needs to counter more.


Brizuela is wide open when he springs in, tough for him with the rangy Campbell. Good fight for Campbell at this stage in progression mind you.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Eubanks - Love them or hate them, they certainly bring a bit of attention to the sport...


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

Immense credit to Hall here.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Brizuela hurt again, would like to see Campbell step it up and look for the stoppage but he's doing fine.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

What a last round Hall + Caballero...great inside work from both......


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fair play to Hearn, this is superb matchmaking imo


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Brizuela looked hurt by a counter at the end of the round, Campbell boxing okay but needs to counter more.


Agreed. Campbell is working on range and control for this fight. Landing regular leading shots. Not risking anything. Blocking well. Realizing he's still a developing for the big fights. He could finish him at any point


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Fair play to Hearn, this is superb matchmaking imo


Got a bit of a lucky bonus when Brizuela had that cracker with Coyle. For all we knew he could have been another can and Coyle took him out in a round....but to put him in with Campbell is clever and at least has provided Campbell with a bit of a test.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

What a fight, can't believe some eddie hearn bum lickers are watching the Matchroom card instead.

Sums them up


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what happened with the Euwank fig? ht


----------



## Dudley (May 23, 2014)

Great fight.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Another joke stoppage


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Caballero for me. Nice sportsmanship at end..

Hall just outskilled there. Caballero just technically better and sharper. Hall had his moments but a pivot here and a counter there meant Randy won exchanges.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

British stoppage. Solid performance from Campbell, I don't care what people say, he isn't feather fisted, solid power at this level.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Shame it werent a 20 round fight Hall v Caballero great stuff


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Decent from Campbell but fucking hell Halling shut the fuck up!! He makes it sound like he just beat fucking Terence Crawford....


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Brizuela is a decent fighter tbh. Was actually really impressed by his skills at times tonight. Outsized massively yet swinging for fences. That's what i like to see.


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

Poor stoppage. Hall vs Caballero was a cracker though.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

No point allowing it to continue. Some people just want to see fighters hurt


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Halling made an honest point there. It looked premature but with benefit of replay, good stoppage


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> Got a bit of a lucky bonus when Brizuela had that cracker with Coyle. For all we knew he could have been another can and Coyle took him out in a round....but to put him in with Campbell is clever and at least has provided Campbell with a bit of a test.


Very lucky i would say as Brizuela is shit, Coyle is also shit but just a little less shit than Brizuela. **** from Hull beats Coyle with ease.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Some twat photobombing the ref with the yank flag.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> No point allowing it to continue. Some people just want to see fighters hurt


exactly, brizuela wasn't complaining


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

That's a bit wide. 118-110 is fucking harsh actually.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Joke of a decision.

2-3 rounds at the maximum.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

118-110??? Did he just ignore every punch Hall landed?


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

The coyle fight is gonna be like a throw down outside a yates wine lodge


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow, Hall just got jobbed by those scores.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Those card were a bit harsh,especialy Greys scorecard.Hall can be proud of himself,great effort


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

hellsbells said:


> That's a bit wide. 118-110 is fucking harsh actually.


that was from the british judge lol


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

"Granite warrior Katsidis."


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Luke Campbell beats a midget by British stoppage and Halling is wanking under his desk about it. Pathetic stuff.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Since when is Brizuela durable? Lost 3 now and got stopped three times.atsch


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

116-111 twice and 118-110 cabbelero.

But it was a war,and hall can except to still be rated well.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Very lucky i would say as Brizuela is shit, Coyle is also shit but just a little less shit than Brizuela. **** from Hull beats Coyle with ease.


Bit harsh mate. Coyle, while flawed is a decent fighter at British level, Brizuela is no mug either. Great opponent for any domestic Lightweight prospect imo.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Caballero is talented, enjoyed that fight and he deserved to win


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

War Kats


----------



## Hatcha (Sep 7, 2013)

Many of you lot reckon Coyles getting stopped?

Katsidis KO for me.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Really hope Katsidis has a little bit in the tank left and takes Coyles head off.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Campbell thanking Eddie :EddieWins


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> IMO Campbell looks very good style-wise, fine technique on cool hand luke but the real question is his toughness, chin, work rate and his claim as a world class fighter. Great seeing these talents move up the ranks


Yeah he's a cracking little boxer, with the potential to be world level IMO. I agree, them questions still remain, fingers crossed he will be OK.

Looked good there, all be it against someone with a style and at a level he should be beating. Looking forward to watching his progress.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

These cunts are going to boo Kats, aren't they?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> War Kats


:deal

Glass ribs Coyle going down.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Campbell thanking Eddie :EddieWins


Hearn had to land on one Argentinian that could manage to fight a little bit from the plethora he's taken over


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

War Shot Katsidis!!! :!:


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Fingers crossed Katsidis wins


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Randy Caballero loses to any of the top guys at 118, he's lucky that Hall has no power and the judges were WAY too giving.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Bit harsh mate. Coyle, while flawed is a decent fighter at British level, Brizuela is no mug either. Great opponent for any domestic Lightweight prospect imo.


Too small for LW, no power (bad look for Coyle) no quality wins. Shit was harsh but very average would be right. been on the beer ha.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Campbell thanking Eddie :EddieWins


Thanking Eddie > Thanking Al Haymon


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Kats may look in shape. But damn he is way past it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> These cunts are going to boo Kats, aren't they?


For sure, they boo'd Brizuela after the entertainment he gave them against Coyle.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Caballero definitely deserved the win and whilst the cards were wide, I don't think Hall actually won many rounds, it was just that they were all competitive. It's probably one of those fights which gets scored harshly to the loser, who did well in each round but didn't win many.

Great fight though and I have nothing but praise for Hall. He's a proper fighter.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

kats within 3 at 20/1 for me


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Coyle for me. Late stoppage. Keep Kats turning is the key. And right hand up son..


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

CautiousPaul said:


> Really hope Katsidis has a little bit in the tank left and takes Coyles head off.


Katsidis has a lot more left in the tank than is getting made out on this promotion. I don't know what this Coyle is like but Katsidis going to bring a fight tonight


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Too small for LW, no power (bad look for Coyle) no quality wins. Shit was harsh but very average would be right. been on the beer ha.


Yes. People forget that he is nota a lightweight. He is also not durable. He cant take a good punch. He is not a bad boxer but I knew before the fight that it wouldnt be a hard fight for Campbell. Brizuela never was going to test Campbell.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Katsidis has a lot more left in the tank than is getting made out on this promotion. I don't know what this Coyle is like but Katsidis going to bring a fight tonight


I hope so.
Can imagine Hearn putting Coyle vs Campbell on PPV or justify a PPV with an undercard fight like this.:hey


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Katsidis has a lot more left in the tank than is getting made out on this promotion. I don't know what this Coyle is like but Katsidis going to bring a fight tonight


Coyle isn't great at all. Nail him to head and body and he'll be hurt


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Yes. People forget that he is nota a lightweight. He is also not durable. He cant take a good punch. He is not a bad boxer but I knew before the fight that it wouldnt be a hard fight for Campbell. Brizuela never was going to test Campbell.


Yep, Brizuela does have some tidy skills but its a bit pointless when you over sized and over powered.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Ishy said:


> These cunts are going to boo Kats, aren't they?


Like when Kats fought Mitchell at Upton Park

'Ladies and Gentlemen please welcome the challanger...'

Booooooo Boooooooooooo Boooo BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

'Kevin Mitchell'

Eh? Oh right...Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh go Kev

:rofl


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> Caballero definitely deserved the win and whilst the cards were wide, I don't think Hall actually won many rounds, it was just that they were all competitive. It's probably one of those fights which gets scored harshly to the loser, who did well in each round but didn't win many.
> 
> Great fight though and I have nothing but praise for Hall. He's a proper fighter.


Just like Smith vs Abraham.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jack said:


> Caballero definitely deserved the win and whilst the cards were wide, I don't think Hall actually won many rounds, it was just that they were all competitive. It's probably one of those fights which gets scored harshly to the loser, who did well in each round but didn't win many.
> 
> Great fight though and I have nothing but praise for Hall. He's a proper fighter.


Agree with all this.

Much like the Abraham-smith fight where the rounds were close but quality edged workrate.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Katsidis gets stopped on his feet in the mid rounds imo, he's completely and utterly finished imo.


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

War Katsidas!!!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Yep, Brizuela does have some tidy skills but its a bit pointless when you over sized and over powered.


Hearn likes to put his fighters against guys who are a lot smaller. 
The casuals wont know this so he can sell it to them.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Jim Rosenthal to Steve Lillis - "Why did Eubank take this fight, when he is fighting in a huge fight in 4 weeks?"

Lillis - "I'm here to answer questions Jim, yet I really can't answer this one. Who knows why he's taken it?"

Nothing to do with running down a contract then gents....


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Hearn likes to put his fighters against guys who are a lot smaller.
> The casuals wont know this so he can sell it to them.


This is very true, i don't like it when are guys fight guys coming up in weight as its a clear advantage, its a piss take if i'm being honest but as you say hearn gets away with it.


----------



## Arm Punches (May 17, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> I hope so.
> Can imagine Hearn putting Coyle vs Campbell on PPV or justify a PPV with an undercard fight like this.:hey


He just mentioned he would want to do it at the KC next summer, so no doubt a PPV tag will tied to it. No way is that fight A) a stadium fight, B) PPV

Kats SMASH!!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Arm Punches said:


> He just mentioned he would want to do it at the KC next summer, so no doubt a PPV tag will tied to it. No way is that fight A) a stadium fight, B) PPV
> 
> Kats SMASH!!


I have no interest in that fight, its shit.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

shenmue said:


> This is very true, i don't like it when are guys fight guys coming up in weight as its a clear advantage, its a piss take if i'm being honest but as you say hearn gets away with it.


One day one of these underweight guys will get hurt, firstly I hope they are ok and then I hope Hearn gets destroyed by the Board.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't want Katsidis to win really because that would only make him prolong his career, Coyle seems a very nice lad as well so i'd like to see him do well. The only bad part will be Coyle being made out to be some top level fighter because he beats a shot to shit Katsidis.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Now that's an entrance


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Liam Smith v Zoltan Sera up now...


----------



## Arm Punches (May 17, 2013)

shenmue said:


> I have no interest in that fight, its shit.


Same. Even more reason to hope Katsidis decapitates Coyle


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Hearn likes to put his fighters against guys who are a lot smaller.
> The casuals wont know this so he can sell it to them.


Allot of promoters do it,especaily the other guy,but yeah it`s shit


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Earth to Michael, you're on mate


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Coyle's going to get a walkover here at this rate, is Katsidis actually coming out?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Got to love Kats


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Katsidis usually comes out to some ominous operatic music doesn't he? I reckon they played the wrong music.


----------



## Arm Punches (May 17, 2013)

Hull fans showing their class


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fuck me Katsidis looks ancient, think we might see something sad tonight with Katsidis.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

"What the fucking hell is that" - Fuck you Hull and the Hearn FOOTBALL fans he attracts to this sport.


----------



## Trunks (Oct 18, 2014)

Hate this shitcunt darts crowd.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Allot of promoters do it,t,but yeah it`s shit


I know.
Hearn just puts it more often on then other promoters imo. I'm feeling there is no Matchroom card where a matchroom fighetrs fights an undersized opponent live on TV.
Do it fine. But dont waste a TV spot with shit like this.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Did I hear that right. "Who the fucking hell is that" to Katsidis?


----------



## KTCboxing (Sep 27, 2014)

STATE of the Hull fans booing an absolute legend of the sport. Scum of the highest order.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Did I hear that right. "Who the fucking hell is that" to Katsidis?


Think it was what rather than who in reference to the headgear...


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Arm Punches said:


> Same. Even more reason to hope Katsidis decapitates Coyle


Yep, iv'e said it before and i'll say it again, war katsidis. Always be grateful for when he battered Mitchel and won me 200 odd quid.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

God I'd love it if Katsidis did him. I'm preparing for a sad night though.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Have a feeling Coyle is going to get destroyed.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fuck the Hull fans no class, Sadly this is the kind of knobhead Hearn is trying to attract makes me hate boxing Katsidis should be nothing but respected.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> Think it was what rather than who in reference to the headgear...


:good Fucking hell. Hearn has his wish, casuals everywhere.


----------



## Arm Punches (May 17, 2013)

WAR Kats


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Ishy said:


> :good Fucking hell. Hearn has his wish, casuals everywhere.


Yep its the football/darts fans......casuals galore, drunken louts everywhere with no idea who is in the opposition corner.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> I know.
> Hearn just puts it more often on then other promoters imo. I'm feeling there is no Matchroom card where a matchroom fighetrs fights an undersized opponent live on TV.
> Do it fine. But dont waste a TV spot with shit like this.


Agree,especially with that Callum Smith mismatch the other week.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Spada on tag :lol:.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

KTCboxing said:


> STATE of the Hull fans booing an absolute legend of the sport. Scum of the highest order.


they dont have a clue

just football/rugby fans having a piss up and watching fights


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Embarrassing


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Booing a legend Fucking brainless footy fan scum.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Gash7 said:


> Have a feeling Coyle is going to get destroyed.


Fingers crossed war Kats!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Fuck me Katsidis looks ancient, think we might see something sad tonight with Katsidis.


Mate I hope not. He was retired last year with dodgy brain scans. I hardly know anyone who likes the idea of him coming back


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> Yep its the football/darts fans......casuals galore, drunken louts everywhere with no idea who is in the opposition corner.


And that's why Hearn can sell any old shit to them. If they don't even know Katsidis :lol:


----------



## Trunks (Oct 18, 2014)

Nothing against Coyle but I hope Kats puts him to sleep.This crowd is cancerous.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> they dont have a clue
> 
> just football/rugby fans having a piss up and watching fights


Thats Hearns modus operandi


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

Murray started, Announcer mentioned a press release after the fight  GGG one would imagine.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Am I the only one who actually felt Sturm-Murray ending in a draw was actually a very fair score? Commentators here are describing it as a downright robbery


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

He`s giving it a good go but this could be sad to see as it goes on


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone else noticed Katsids' real lack of balance?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Gazanta87 said:


> Murray started, Announcer mentioned a press release after the fight  GGG one would imagine.


GGG is ringside aswell

in a dapper suit and a shiny red bowtie :rofl


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

knockout artist said:


> Am I the only one who actually felt Sturm-Murray ending in a draw was actually a very fair score? Commentators here are describing it as a downright robbery


It was fair I had it a draw,not the robbery that tv companies try to make out


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Reading the comments on here about Hull fight fans. Having been to Hull almost a year ago to watch Browne Vs Towers, I concur that the average Hull fan knows fuck all about boxing.


----------



## Trunks (Oct 18, 2014)

Sad to see.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Fuck!!!


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Fuck off Eddie Hearn


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I was literally shouting for the ref to stop that there.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

should of never been in the ring

if he has brain damage after this hearn has to take the blame


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck off!!!


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just so sad to watch, I'm putting this shit on mute can't be dealing with all the hype about Coyle now he beat a man shot to fucking shit.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Pathetic


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

:-(


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Shame,could of been worse if he took a prolonged beating.Coyle wouldn't of lasted 4 rounds with him 4 years ago.


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Fucking hell that's ruined my night. Gutted.


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

Accidental headbutt now, Murray deducted a point, but I felt he's won the first two anyway.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

It's wrong that Katsidis was allowed fight.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> should of never been in the ring
> 
> if he has brain damage after this hearn has to take the blame


dont talk fucking soft. I really hope Kats is ok but its his choice to fight


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good punch to be fair


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Wow, how disappointing, Katsidis is beyond shot.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

good punch


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

That was just sad to watch.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Katsidis needs to retire for good, now.

Mental celebration from Coyle. :lol:


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh fuck off Halling - 6 weeks training doesn't matter a shit if you are already shot to buggery.......


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

I hate Hearn even more for this fight. Now Katsidis has a KO loss to a fighter like Coyle.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Commentators (Watt) need to stop blowing smoke up Coyle's arse. He's B class, and will get broken the first time he fights someone worth while.


----------



## LargeFarva (Jan 21, 2014)

o god here comes the sky hype.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Well this shows that Katsides is really shot.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I refused to watch it


Any of you idiots who thought this was an acceptable match up should be ashamed

Fucking scum, the lot of you.


----------



## Trunks (Oct 18, 2014)

SJS20 said:


> Commentators (Watt) need to stop blowing smoke up Coyle's arse. He's B class, and will get broken the first time he fights someone worth while.


Even B class is pretty generous.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Coyle did the job, can't say better than that. Kats is clearly shot beyond all belief. It's ridiculous to overstate that as a win other than he landed a great shot to end it, but I think that deserves credit. Devastated to see Michael go out like that when he'd have splattered a guy like Coyle across the ring not even three years ago.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Why did Tommy Coyle shout down at Katsidis while he was on the floor then? What a fucking tosser I hope he gets destroyed in his next fight. Cunt.

Celebrating like he's just KO'd a prime Alexis Arguello. Prick.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Commentators (Watt) need to stop blowing smoke up Coyle's arse. He's B class, and will get broken the first time he fights someone worth while.


hearn wants to feed him to campbell soon


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Amazing how Sky just milk the fuck out of that. Like Katsidis is still relevant.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Good shot from Coyle. 

Michael's been hurt in positions like that throughout his career - Earl I and Casamayor. 

Hope that's end for Kats. Good luck to Tommy.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Commentators (Watt) need to stop blowing smoke up Coyle's arse. He's B class, and will get broken the first time he fights someone worth while.


Hearn knows this too, but if he can get a PPV out of it next year and gives a Campbell a "huge" win before Campbell goes for higher honours......


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh great Fucking Coyle Campbell PPV next year as well, Coyle showed nothing tonight it's like saying AJ is great if he beats Danny Williams.


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

That's ruined my evening. Here's hoping Katsidis is okay.


----------



## Hatcha (Sep 7, 2013)

Coyle vs Campbell PPV


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Painful viewing, katsids gave the legendary JMM a classic fight, dropped him. Coyle beat the in boxing terms corpse of Katsidis and his over celebrating is silly. Katsidis in his pomp would have slaughtered Coyle. In fact so much of a gap that they wouldn't have even fought each other.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

" Different gravy "

" Bang on "


I can't stand this bloke


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hallin+watt acting like Coyle Ko'd a prime a Roberto Duran 

Bollocks to Sky


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> I refused to watch it
> 
> Any of you idiots who thought this was an acceptable match up should be ashamed
> 
> Fucking scum, the lot of you.


I agree, apart from the last statement :deal


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Hearns a conman being saying it for ages. That whole fight and commentary puts me off British boxing.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Coyle did the job, can't say better than that. Kats is clearly shot beyond all belief. It's ridiculous to overstate that as a win other than he landed a great shot to end it, but I think that deserves credit. Devastated to see Michael go out like that when he'd have splattered a guy like Coyle across the ring not even three years ago.


This


----------



## Body shot (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyone else got a tear in their eye after seeing that happen to Katsidis? Used to love watching him fight. Why do guys make a comeback after retiring? It's sad to see.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Sad to see a warrior like that so out of his depth against a fighter like Coyle. Hope he retires now.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatcha said:


> Coyle vs Campbell PPV


did they say that?

hearn wont stop


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Campbell beats Coyle all day long


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Full on WWE here.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Well this shows that Katsides is really shot.


Katsidis was really shot when he fought Ricky Burns 3 years ago. He's a corpse with brain damage now.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Hearn is loving this crap - the boxers booking this for him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

2 world class lightweights???? :rofl


----------



## Hatcha (Sep 7, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> did they say that?
> 
> hearn wont stop


Nah, but would it really surprise you?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Two of the best Lightweights in the world?!


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh Fuck OFF Hearn! Two of the best LW in the world! It's just sickening fucking cunt of a man.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Two world class lightweights. Oh my Eddie you inbred looking prick..


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Oh god, we'll have to hear Sky bang on about the "world class" ppv that will be Coyle vs Campbell.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Katsidis blinking an awful lot in the background...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Campbell and Coyle are world class now.:lol:


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Coyle and Campbell are world class now. I geniunly dislike Hearn the cunt.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

"World class Lightweights"

_~ Eddie Hearn, 2014_


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

May the 30th at KC Stadium.......itll be PPV, they will tie it in with Joshua for the British Title (Phase 2 bullshit).....


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm half expecting Hearn to step forward and say "the fight can happen..." then grab the belt off Coyle and scream "...but only in a LADDER MATCH!!". It's like watching vintage wrestling :lol:

Gutted for Katsidis but hopefully he retires.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Hearn does himself no favours with these ridiculous comments.


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

'2 of the world's best lightweights'. Hearn needs to fuck off and die.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

People who booed Katsidis will absolutely but that Coyle and Campbell are world class lightweights :lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Oh Fuck OFF Hearn! Two of the best LW in the world! It's just sickening fucking cunt of a man.


:lol: that certainly got my attention when I was reading between bouts. I swear Hearn is turning more into Warren with every passing fight.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

If anybody buys **** vs Coyle on PPV they are mugs, doubt it will be PPV but scumbag Hearn is capable of anything,


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatcha said:


> Nah, but would it really surprise you?


nope

KC stadium and he will put quigg vs a bum and mcdonnell vs a bum on the undercard

oh and ofcourse joshua

wont get a penny from me though but with the hype train propaganda that is SSN hearn could sell anything to these dumb casuals


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Coyle and Campbell are world class now. I geniunly dislike Hearn the cunt.


Derry Matthews must be like fucking M Bison if they are World Class.......Campbell COULD be but nowhere near it at the moment. Coyle? Never. His power is impressive but that's all. Proper fighter wipes him out.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

I actually hate Hearn, he just downright insults us with shit like "two world class Lightweights" How about next time Coyle does not fight a brain damaged corpse, it's actually gotten to the stage where i want to see his fighters loose just to shut him up.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't see Campbell going as far as people think, either.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hearing Coyle's been beaten backstage for the IBF Hardcore International Title by John Murray.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Casuals love the hype Hearn generates, they don't have a fucking clue whether the fighters in question are world class or not.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Why do people get so emotional over Hearn making a comment like that? Every promoter in boxing says things like that, chill out :lol:


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Hearn talks by far the most bullshit then any other promoter.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Stephen Ormond would beat both.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Martin Murray needs to go at Spada. Such a crybaby at times Martin especially for a big lad..


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

ChaslieDott said:


> '2 of the world's best lightweights'. Hearn needs to fuck off and die.


All the football fans in the crowd will be heading to work saying that......he's selling to the muppets.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Why do people get so emotional over Hearn making a comment like that? Every promoter in boxing says things like that, chill out :lol:


Not even Frank Warren would make a comment that dumb.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> I don't see Campbell going as far as people think, either.


I still don't see what all the fuss is about. I don't rate Campbell


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Why do people get so emotional over Hearn making a comment like that? Every promoter in boxing says things like that, chill out :lol:


I know. These rbr's are always hateful but tonight is just comical...I really cant believe people give so much of a shit


----------



## Trunks (Oct 18, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> I actually hate Hearn, he just downright insults us with shit like "two world class Lightweights" How about next time Coyle does not fight a brain damaged corpse, it's actually gotten to the stage where i want to see his fighters loose just to shut him up.


You're right, it is insulting.He has his Darts fanbase now, we're surplus to requirements.


----------



## KTCboxing (Sep 27, 2014)

Campbell v Coyle PPV next year, nailed on :deal


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Murray has a hard fight here.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

If Hearn is putting on Campbell v Coyle in a stadium it will definitely be PPV..... He'll just chuck a load of names on the undercard & the casuals will lap it up


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

GGG is a G! Loving his sparkly red bow tie!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Hearn talks by far the most bullshit then any other promoter.


Have you ever seen Fat Mick talk after a Fury/Galahad fight:lol:,they are all bullshitters.Not defending Hearn, he`s a casual fan loving tosser.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Why do people get so emotional over Hearn making a comment like that? Every promoter in boxing says things like that, chill out :lol:


LOL no they dont.

Not on this level. Campbell didnt beat anyone of note. To call him world class is a joke. So GBP can call Spence Jr now world class too after the Lartey fight?
Or Sauerland with Gevor after the Lodi fight? Because thats the level Briszuela is at. And he aint even a Lightweight.

And Coyle is now worldclass? After going life and death with Brizuela and beat a Danny Williams like shot fighter?

No I never heard such an absurd comment like that from a promoter. Hype ok. But Matchroom and Hearn/Sky really take it to a level I have never seen before. And thats the truth.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

I've trademarked something. 
https://twitter.com/MaravillaTom/status/

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526122017905737728


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

the martinez fight really did flatter Murray.

he has looked average in all his fights since


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Apparently Hull is empty on May 30th as its Rugby League Magic Weekend and they all head to Newcastle......id laugh if that happened, that would show the fake cunt.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> Not even Frank Warren would make a comment that dumb.


He blamed twitter fans for him selling tickets for a fight that wasn't signed the other month, most ridiculous comment I've ever heard.


----------



## Trunks (Oct 18, 2014)

Murray fight stopped on cuts.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> I still don't see what all the fuss is about. I don't rate Campbell


Bearing in mind he's older than people seem to remember too, there's not massive room for improvement either.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Murray's form post-Martinez just proves the Sergio he lost to wasn't far removed from the version Cotto annihilated. Even at his best he couldn't take full advantage.

Sooner Golovkin sparks him the better.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

This is terrible.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Spada :lol: Nutcase..


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

ggg's bodyshots will cut murray in half.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Have you ever seen Fat Mick talk after a Fury/Galahad fight:lol:,they are all bullshitters.Not defending Hearn, he`s a casual fan loving tosser.


What did he say?
Give me an example. Did he say Fury is world class lets say after the Firtha fight?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> LOL no they dont.
> 
> Not on this level. Campbell didnt beat anyone of note. To call him world class is a joke. So GBP can call Spence Jr now world class too after the Lartey fight?
> Or Sauerland with Gevor after the Lodi fight? Because thats the level Briszuela is at. And he aint even a Lightweight.
> ...


Frank Maloney? Said Tom Dallas will be world class, said Belshaw was the next great heavyweight, FAR worse.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

When was Sexy Serg ever #2 P4P? :lol:


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Everything about Murray-Spada was unsatisfying. Murray just terrible to watch.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Why do people get so emotional over Hearn making a comment like that? Every promoter in boxing says things like that, chill out :lol:


The knives are out...:lol:

Like you and most people on here, I'm really against the PPV but the amount of shit which has been thrown Hearn's way over the past few days is absurd. It's not even about defending him either, but why not give him stick when he deserves it rather than just posting absolute nonsense? Earlier in the RBR, someone suggested Hearn was guilty for the dodgy cards and then after McDonnell/Malinga, said that he'd avoid making any competitive fights...straight after a fight where the majority of people picked Malinga to pull off the upset! Come on. Hearn has fucked up with this PPV nonsense and his defence for it has been pathetic at times but judge him by the things he's actually done rather than making up things to have a go at him for or reacting like a girl when you get a bit of excessive hype. Neither Coyle or Campbell are close to being world class but so what? What's he meant to say to drum up hype, "pay to see a glass jaw, glass bodied British level fighter who just beat a shot opponent against a guy who has only beaten novices and journeymen"? It's boxing, anyone who gets offended by excessive hype can't have been watching for long.

Hearn deserves plenty of criticism for this PPV nonsense and some of his cards have been poor lately but people ruin their credibility by being so melodramatic. This place is like a One Direction forum at times.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I would laugh if Spada got this


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> What did he say?
> Give me an example. Did he say Fury is world class lets say after the Firtha fight?


Yes, Fat Mick was saying Fury would beat Klitschko after about 10 fights ffs


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> What did he say?
> Give me an example. Did he say Fury is world class lets say after the Firtha fight?


He said Fury is the best prospect in world boxing, with the power of George Foreman, after his 2nd or 3rd fight.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Frank Maloney? Said Tom Dallas will be world class, said Belshaw was the next great heavyweight, FAR worse.


No.
It is one thing to say "my fighter will be worldclass. And saying "my fighter IS worldclass". Saying he will be worldclass is normal hype. I would have no problem when Hearn says Coyle will be worldclass.
I never heard one promoter saying their fighter IS world class after he just beat a bang average guy like Brizuela.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Barry Hearn's been comparing Joshua to Ali, Shavers and Foreman, all rolled into one...


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Jack said:


> The knives are out...:lol:
> 
> Like you and most people on here, I'm really against the PPV but the amount of shit which has been thrown Hearn's way over the past few days is absurd. It's not even about defending him either, but why not give him stick when he deserves it rather than just posting absolute nonsense? Earlier in the RBR, someone suggested Hearn was guilty for the dodgy cards and then after McDonnell/Malinga, said that he'd avoid making any competitive fights...straight after a fight where the majority of people picked Malinga to pull off the upset! Come on. Hearn has fucked up with this PPV nonsense and his defence for it has been pathetic at times but judge him by the things he's actually done rather than making up things to have a go at him for or reacting like a girl when you get a bit of excessive hype. Neither Coyle or Campbell are close to being world class but so what? What's he meant to say to drum up hype, "pay to see a glass jaw, glass bodied British level fighter who just beat a shot opponent against a guy who has only beaten novices and journeymen"? It's boxing, anyone who gets offended by excessive hype can't have been watching for long.
> 
> Hearn deserves plenty of criticism for this PPV nonsense and some of his cards have been poor lately but people ruin their credibility by being so melodramatic. This place is like a One Direction forum at times.


Guess your right, ive been guilty of it tonight. Im just pissed off with the direction things are going.....and Katsidis was painful to watch.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Barry Hearn's been comparing Joshua to Ali, Shavers and Foreman, all rolled into one...


No.
He said he would be better then any of them. The Hearn family is absurd.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Yes, Fat Mick was saying Fury would beat Klitschko after about 10 fights ffs


Why are british promoters so bad then?
Seriously I never heard anything like this from Sauerland/SES/Golden Boy Top Rank ect.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

all the stuff about hearn going after the casuals/football/darts crowd is laughable too tbh, who do you want him to go after, a bunch of nerds whinging on the internet who rarely attend shows? 

All these fucking sit at home purists keeping the game alive by ranting on CHB :smile


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Golovkin-Murray doesn't go 4 rounds


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> The knives are out...:lol:
> 
> Like you and most people on here, I'm really against the PPV but the amount of shit which has been thrown Hearn's way over the past few days is absurd. It's not even about defending him either, but why not give him stick when he deserves it rather than just posting absolute nonsense? Earlier in the RBR, someone suggested Hearn was guilty for the dodgy cards and then after McDonnell/Malinga, said that he'd avoid making any competitive fights...straight after a fight where the majority of people picked Malinga to pull off the upset! Come on. Hearn has fucked up with this PPV nonsense and his defence for it has been pathetic at times but judge him by the things he's actually done rather than making up things to have a go at him for or reacting like a girl when you get a bit of excessive hype. Neither Coyle or Campbell are close to being world class but so what? What's he meant to say to drum up hype, "pay to see a glass jaw, glass bodied British level fighter who just beat a shot opponent against a guy who has only beaten novices and journeymen"? It's boxing, anyone who gets offended by excessive hype can't have been watching for long.
> 
> Hearn deserves plenty of criticism for this PPV nonsense and some of his cards have been poor lately but people ruin their credibility by being so melodramatic. This place is like a One Direction forum at times.


What are you talking?
People shit on Hearn because he just made an absurd comment.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Some supposedly big announcement coming from Monaco soon.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

How can some people think Murray was top 3 in Britain, laughable shit he's actually pretty average, GGG will ruin him inside 4.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> What did he say?
> Give me an example. Did he say Fury is world class lets say after the Firtha fight?


I can`t remember exact examples off the top of my head,I`m trying to remember but yeah he called him world class and all sorts after many such fight while dripping with sweat like he has just had a curry and like he has been the one in a 12 round fight.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Uncrowned world champ Martin Murray in a brilliant fight :rofl.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

McGuigan clearly rates GGG very high! "one of the greatest MW ever". In fairness that may well be true but hopefully people step up and fight him so we can find out.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

You guys think Coyle vs Campbell will be PPV? Personally I dont think Hearn can get that low.


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Did anyone hear that saffa interviewing murray? He beats hearn on the 'tosh' stakes


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> No.
> He said he would be better then any of them. The Hearn family is absurd.


guess you never saw the article he wrote in the daily fail


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

This French interviewer is more understandable than Murray.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

LuckyLuke said:


> You guys think Coyle vs Campbell will be PPV? Personally I dont think Hearn can get that low.


You'll be in for a big shock then, people said the same about Bellew vs Cleverly when i said it would be PPV.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Why are british promoters so bad then?
> Seriously I never heard anything like this from Sauerland/SES/Golden Boy Top Rank ect.


It creates attention, that is a promoters job. Yeah, they may look like twats talking bollocks but it raises the profile of there fighters and gets people talking. Amazes me how people actually get genuinely upset by it.


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

'World Champ without a belt' lol


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Trippy said:


> This French interviewer is more understandable than Murray.


South African mate.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> guess you never saw the article he wrote in the daily fail


Well he said Joshua will be the TBE. So that means he will be better then any of them.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

The GGG.... where is he? :rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> You'll be in for a big shock then, people said the same about Bellew vs Cleverly when i said it would be PPV.


No chance of that headlining, if Brook headlines, maybe.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> It creates attention, that is a promoters job. Yeah, they may look like twats talking bollocks but it raises the profile of there fighters and gets people talking. Amazes me how people actually get genuinely upset by it.


Again: I understand a promoter has to hype fighters.

But George Foreman power after 2-3 fights? Never haid such bullshit from Sauerland or SES.
World class after beating Brizuela? Again never heard such bullshit from Top Rank or Golden Boy. Even comparing Campbell with ODLH on his debut.

Well I guess its a british thing then.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> How can some people think Murray was top 3 in Britain, laughable shit he's actually pretty average, GGG will ruin him inside 4.


Who else was above him? Only Barker and Macklin...


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Coyle vs Campbell would do about ten buys on PPV.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> No chance of that headlining, if Brook headlines, maybe.


I can see him putting Brook on that card, Joshua for a belt of some sort, Mitchell (finally?) for a World Title.......Gavin McDonnell in an eliminator (he loves the Hull crowd apparently...)


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Who else was above him? Only Barker and Macklin...


Sorry i meant p4p! I have seen several lists after Martinez fight that had him at number 3.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> " Different gravy "
> 
> " Bang on "
> 
> I can't stand this bloke


Absolute prick. Hope he gets Derry Matthew'd again very soon.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Again: I understand a promoter has to hype fighters.
> 
> But George Foreman power after 2-3 fights? Never haid such bullshit from Sauerland or SES.
> World class after beating Brizuela? Again never heard such bullshit from Top Rank or Golden Boy. Even comparing Campbell with ODLH on his debut.
> ...


Must be mate :lol: people need to learn to just laugh it off though.

:EddieWins


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Oli said:


> Absolute prick. Hope he gets Derry Matthew'd again very soon.


Bit harsh, Tommy's a good lad, just not the sharpest tool in the box.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> Coyle vs Campbell would do about ten buys on PPV.


he will put quigg, callum smith and joshua on the undercard


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thought Mccroy was fired?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> No chance of that headlining, if Brook headlines, maybe.


Brook headlining that show if he doesn't get the Khan fight would be very likely and Hearn would probably make it ppv


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

So again two missmatches as main event. As predicted.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> I can see him putting Brook on that card, Joshua for a belt of some sort, Mitchell (finally?) for a World Title.......Gavin McDonnell in an eliminator (he loves the Hull crowd apparently...)


It's certainly possible. If Brook didn't get stabbed I doubt there would be a big problem with the Bellew-Clev PPV tbh.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Anyone else watching Butler-Garnica? It's a surprisingly good fight.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

show the fight in the background looks a right scrap and they both sold fair few tickets for a 6rounder


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Brook headlining that show if he doesn't get the Khan fight would be very likely and Hearn would probably make it ppv


I doubt Hearn/Brook will want to wait that long, apparently he's back in March. Weather Kell would want to fight again as soon as May/June is the question.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

This is such a pointless fight over 6, needs at least 10 rounds this.

Wonder how many fights Frank has options on Khomitsky for?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I doubt Hearn/Brook will want to wait that long, apparently he's back in March. Weather Kell would want to fight again as soon as May/June is the question.


Yeah might be a bit ambitious,Hearn mentioned March 7th the other day for Sheffield so May 30th would be about 11 weeks after,it`s doable but I doubt both fights would be of top standard.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny said:


> This is such a pointless fight over 6, needs at least 10 rounds this.
> 
> Wonder how many fights Frank has options on Khomitsky for?


Think it's 2 mate.

Buglioni had a ton of AM fights and couldn't deal with Khomitsky. Blackwell had none and can. Says a lot about how you can bridge the gap.

Blackwell's a tough kid. I wouldn't advised him to of taken this fight..


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

blackwells unlicensed and illegal fights will definetly help him with fights like khomitsky but i still believe a skillster with a decent punch power will always outpoint him.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow, that MC fucked up big time...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Farrar is right know your job. 

If that was schedueled for 8 he would of won. Maybe Khomitsky knew he wasn't fit enough for 8. Dunno why he wouldn't be tbf but way he kieled over was odd.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Budler looks like a ****..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Yeah might be a bit ambitious,Hearn mentioned March 7th the other day for Sheffield so May 30th would be about 11 weeks after,it`s doable but I doubt both fights would be of top standard.


One things for sure, next year Brook will headline a PPV, even if it's not against Khan.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Think it's 2 mate.
> 
> Buglioni had a ton of AM fights and couldn't deal with Khomitsky. Blackwell had none and can. Says a lot about how you can bridge the gap.
> 
> Blackwell's a tough kid. I wouldn't advised him to of taken this fight..


Blackwell has been poorly matched from day one, then again he's improved from every setback imo.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> What are you talking?
> People shit on Hearn because he just made an absurd comment.


But so what? It's boxing, why is it some shocking moment when a promoter overhypes a fighter? I remember Panchito Bojado being called the next De La Hoya, all the ridiculous hype around Michael Grant, Edwin Valero for years before he had a relevant fight with him benig called the biggest puncher ever and there are countless more examples. On a major scale, the whole 'great white hope' nonsense that was attributed to average white boxers and on an insignificant scale, someone like Oliver Spencer saying Romeo Romaeo is the best prospect he's ever seen or Eubank Sr. saying his son would beat Golovkin if they fought now.

Hype in boxing happens, it's not some new phenomenon and every promoter is guilty of it. I couldn't care less what a promoter say, if I know it's bollocks then I'll ignore it. I don't know why any boxing fan would care, excessive hype is to be expected.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Blackwell has been poorly matched from day one, then again he's improved from every setback imo.


Yeah and now hennisey fucks up too


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Blackwell has been poorly matched from day one, then again he's improved from every setback imo.


Aye he's a victim of being a willing boxer without major backing. But in some ways it's made him better for it as you say he's improved from setbacks.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

What happened with Eubank I was expecting at least a bit on channel 5


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

craigseventy said:


> What happened with Eubank I was expecting at least a bit on channel 5


Stopped a can in round 2


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone got any knowledge on Dingsdale? Looking to have a last punt of the night.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Anyone got any knowledge on Dingsdale? Looking to have a last punt of the night.


he lost a very close one ormond which shows he has got some sort of form but he only had a tight win over moore - hard to say. derry;s ribs defo means it is worth a punt


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> One things for sure, next year Brook will headline a PPV, even if it's not against Khan.


100% :-(


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

Now then, can anybody realistically see GGG/Murray being on Channel 5? In a similar event to tonight from Monaco :huh


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> he lost a very close one ormond which shows he has got some sort of form but he only had a tight win over moore - hard to say. derry;s ribs defo means it is worth a punt


Cheers.... Will watch for a round or two & have something inplay.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

craigseventy said:


> What happened with Eubank I was expecting at least a bit on channel 5


Massive cut above his left eye...


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Gazanta87 said:


> Now then, can anybody realistically see GGG/Murray being on Channel 5? In a similar event to tonight from Monaco :huh


Sky or Boxnation would out bid C5 for it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> 100% :-(


As long as he headlines against a good fighter and the undercard is good I'll be happy mate. Kell is one of our only world class fighters, does good numbers on Sky so I can see the argument for him being on PPV, in the right circumstances.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Massive cut above his left eye...


Dodgey hand in the morning too?

Least he got through without injury. 4 weeks to go.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Oli said:


> Why did Tommy Coyle shout down at Katsidis while he was on the floor then? What a fucking tosser I hope he gets destroyed in his next fight. Cunt.
> 
> Celebrating like he's just KO'd a prime Alexis Arguello. Prick.


He didn't, couldn't see it in TV but when he went to the neutral corner he was shaking like a shitting dog could tell he was scared


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

That shot was beautifully timed by Mathews.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> As long as he headlines against a good fighter and the undercard is good I'll be happy mate. Kell is one of our only world class fighters, does good numbers on Sky so I can see the argument for him being on PPV, in the right circumstances.


In the right fight and a cracking undercard for sure there is a decent argument for him to be ppv,I just worry about the level of the opponent and undercard Hearn would produce.I also think we will get about 4 next year with half of them not being good enough.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> In the right fight and a cracking undercard for sure there is a decent argument for him to be ppv,I just worry about the level of the opponent and undercard Hearn would produce.I also think we will get about 4 next year with half of them not being good enough.


Yeah, I'd say a absolute minimum of 3 PPV's next year, 2 of them will have PPV worthy headliners I think. Froch-Degale and Brook-Khan or Quigg-Frampton, the problem is the 3rd one will be the same level as the Bellew-Cleverly card.

Hearn and Sky will plan PPV's regardless of the quality of the main event, which is the real issue. They both want to see money out of boxing at whatever cost.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> That shot was beautifully timed by Mathews.


Result Kos?


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

"I can't shout anymore, I'm gonna get fackin kicked out because you aint listenin son!" :rofl


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Yeah, I'd say a absolute minimum of 3 PPV's next year, 2 of them will have PPV worthy headliners I think. Froch-Degale and Brook-Khan or Quigg-Frampton, the problem is the 3rd one will be the same level as the Bellew-Cleverly card.
> 
> Hearn and Sky will plan PPV's regardless of the quality of the main event, which is the real issue. They both want to see money out of boxing at whatever cost.


That`s the problem, the Mag 7 failed for a reason because there was no main event worthy of ppv and Hearn trying to shoehorn something similar just doesn`t work.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Result Kos?


Still going on

Dingsdale was twice down in the second, Mathews clearly ahead now in round 7


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> he will put quigg, callum smith and joshua on the undercard


so still 10 buys then.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

If coyle vs campbell is ppv then I'm done with British boxing.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

I saw the coyle vs katsidis fight, amazing shot to finish the fight. Missed the other two bouts.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

liam smith has mentioned carson jones as possible opponent - strange


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

That reaction from coyle was fucking embarrassing


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Yeah, I'd say a absolute minimum of 3 PPV's next year, 2 of them will have PPV worthy headliners I think. Froch-Degale and Brook-Khan or Quigg-Frampton, the problem is the 3rd one will be the same level as the Bellew-Cleverly card.
> 
> Hearn and Sky will plan PPV's regardless of the quality of the main event, which is the real issue. They both want to see money out of boxing at whatever cost.


Yeah, I think you're right. I actually don't mind the idea of 4 or 5 PPVs a year, even if they do lack a PPV worthy main event, but they need plenty of depth in the card. Hearn said the November show would have a packed undercard but it hasn't, and if that's the same in the future then us fans will continue to be annoyed about it, but I don't personally dislike the idea of deep PPV shows as long as they are full of good fights. If Bellew/Cleverly had an undercard of Quigg/Agbeko, Crolla/Abril, Paul Smith/Fielding etc., then I'd have no issue with it at all but those standards are slipping.

A show which has, say, 5 potential Sky Sports 1 main events is PPV worthy for me, even if it lacks a great fight as the headline bout. I'd be happy with that, but you can't put essentially two Sky Sports cards on one night and charge fans Â£15 for it, that's just ridiculous, I'm fine with people saying that they're dead against PPV unless it's for a massive fight too, I have no objection to that but for me, a packed card is value for money and I'd have no issue paying. If we get 2 or 3 shows similar to Bellew/Cleverly on PPV, Hearn will lose whatever goodwill he has left with boxing fans.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

DomB said:


> I know. These rbr's are always hateful but tonight is just comical...I really cant believe people give so much of a shit


Oh fuck off. It's vastly dishonest to suggest a complete novice and a guy who's been shown lacking at domestic level have any right to be called best lightweights in the world! It's insulting and a little shameful to mismarket your product. People give a shit because they GIVE A SHIT about the sport.

So fuck off.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Smooth said:


> so still 10 buys then.


You're forgetting the Matchroom Casual Contingent that would sell their own mothers to be able to watch Joshua knock out a blown-up cruiserweight in 2 minutes.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Jack said:


> Yeah, I think you're right. I actually don't mind the idea of 4 or 5 PPVs a year, even if they do lack a PPV worthy main event, but they need plenty of depth in the card. Hearn said the November show would have a packed undercard but it hasn't, and if that's the same in the future then us fans will continue to be annoyed about it, but I don't personally dislike the idea of deep PPV shows as long as they are full of good fights. If Bellew/Cleverly had an undercard of Quigg/Agbeko, Crolla/Abril, Paul Smith/Fielding etc., then I'd have no issue with it at all but those standards are slipping.
> 
> A show which has, say, 5 potential Sky Sports 1 main events if PPV worthy for me, even if it lacks a great fight as the headline bout. I'd be happy with that, but you can't put essentially two Sky Sports cards on one night and charge fans Â£15 for it, that's just ridiculous, I'm fine with people saying that they're dead against PPV unless it's for a massive fight too, I have no objection to that but for me, a packed card is value for money and I'd have no issue paying. If we get 2 or 3 shows similar to Bellew/Cleverly on PPV, Hearn will lose whatever goodwill he has left with boxing fans.


That's the ideal scenario. 5 potential ss1 maim events on a single ppv would be a quality night of boxing. However if Eddie did do that it would mean regular shows on sky would be shite as he'll be saving the decent matchups for ppv. Catch 22 situation.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Danny said:


> You're forgetting the Matchroom Casual Contingent that would sell their own mothers to be able to watch Joshua knock out a blown-up cruiserweight in 2 minutes.


Yeah you're right.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I thought Catterall was the stand out of the night. Showed composure and a good deal of class in that performance. Stalker didn't land much all night and basically got beat up. Not that he's ever been all that rated as a pro, but it was still something of a break out performance. He looked strong, a decent puncher, aware of his defensive work and a good punch picker. I think he'll need to develop his game coming forward, not simply to wait on counters that aren't always going to be there, and he could do with working on his combination punching and work-rate. But very good work tonight.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Oh fuck off. It's vastly dishonest to suggest a complete novice and a guy who's been shown lacking at domestic level have any right to be called best lightweights in the world! It's insulting and a little shameful to mismarket your product. People give a shit because they GIVE A SHIT about the sport.
> 
> So fuck off.


:happy


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

GGG vs murray feb 21st in monte carlo, think I might go to that.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

craigseventy said:


> That reaction from coyle was fucking embarrassing


I agree, he KO'd a shot fighter with brain damage and hes running around the ring screaming like he became Unified Champion of the World. Could have showed some decorum, then again it will be the highlight of his career, a domestic brawler is all he is..


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Oh fuck off. It's vastly dishonest to suggest a complete novice and a guy who's been shown lacking at domestic level have any right to be called best lightweights in the world! It's insulting and a little shameful to mismarket your product. People give a shit because they GIVE A SHIT about the sport.
> 
> So fuck off.


If Hearn wants to call them world class let him... Just means we have another reason to rip the piss out of him when he names their next opponents.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Smooth said:


> GGG vs murray feb 21st in monte carlo, think I might go to that.


Would prefer to see both against other opponents. Murrays just another body now, GGG could ruin him.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Smooth said:


> GGG vs murray feb 21st in monte carlo, think I might go to that.


I might do. I don't think there will all that many opportunities to see Golovkin in Europe, certainly not in an okay fight, previous ones like Ishida and Adama were pretty weak fare. Monaco could make an interesting if expensive weekend.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> If Hearn wants to call them world class let him... Just means we have another reason to rip the piss out of him when he names their next opponents.


To be World Class you have to fight World Class opponents. Which despite Hearn having a stable of about 20 Lightweights, none of them are World Class.

Prove it in the ring.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Oh fuck off. It's vastly dishonest to suggest a complete novice and a guy who's been shown lacking at domestic level have any right to be called best lightweights in the world! It's insulting and a little shameful to mismarket your product. People give a shit because they GIVE A SHIT about the sport.
> 
> So fuck off.


I think he DomB meant in terms of people getting emotional over it, which I alluded to earlier. These promoters are going to mis-market they're product, they always have and they always will. Getting upset about Hearn talking bollocks to promote his fighters is a little odd imo.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> To be World Class you have to fight World Class opponents. Which despite Hearn having a stable of about 20 Lightweights, none of them are World Class.
> 
> Prove it in the ring.


Oh I agree... But when Campbell is fighting a featherweight next time around I'll be strait on Twitter abusing Hearn about it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> Oh I agree... But when Campbell is fighting a featherweight next time around I'll be strait on Twitter abusing Hearn about it.


#TuneupforthebigshowdowninHullagainstCoyle :yep


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice kid. Might be a hollow victory to us but can see how much that win meant to him. Reminded me of Khan beating Barrera the celebration. More relief then anything. Fighting with fear etc. Good luck to Tommy i think he's a decent fighter doing something worthwhile for his community with the gym and seems a down to earth lad. I hope Kats gets himself in order and trains some warriors of his own.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Liam Smith comes across so delusional and arrogant about his ability beyond belief the bollocks he comes out with. Not keen on the lad at all..


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The national anthem at the Stuey Hall fight :rofl


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Roe said:


> The national anthem at the Stuey Hall fight :rofl


Terrible wasn't it. People started to clap and then she carried on singing - you could see everyone was thinking ffs.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Liam Smith comes across so delusional and arrogant about his ability beyond belief the bollocks he comes out with. Not keen on the lad at all..


Liam Williams beats him :yep

Agree on Coyle aswell mate, people calling him a prick in this thread when they know nothing about him personally, harsh.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Liam Williams beats him :yep
> 
> Agree on Coyle aswell mate, people calling him a prick in this thread when they know nothing about him personally, harsh.


Yeah dunno if you've seen his interviews this week?. Very tetchy when it comes to Williams. I think he knows that's one tough, tough fight. Basically using all sorts from Lockett won't allow it to he's a decent lad but needs time to he's only beat Heffron in a non title fight to i might not fight him.

Aye Tommy seems to get a lot of hate even around the Simpson fight. He admitted the other day Simpson was a SFW.

Now lads this interview is going to wind you boys right up. Fast forward to 9.00 onwards and Hearn goes into it about twitter trolls and @*Wickio* exchange with him on twitter.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Coyle always comes across really well, I think. He seems nice and he's very enthusiastic, which seems to wind people up, but I like that about him, it's nice to see and listen to people who are optimistic rather than being dragged down by negativity. He's not the best fighter and he knows he's got flaws, but he shows respect to those around him and gives boxing everything he's got. I can't understand why anyone would dislike him personally and the heart he showed against Brizuela was unreal, so there's a lot to like about him in the ring too. I'd be delighted if he was to beat Campbell and even though Katsidis is one of my favourite fighters of all time, I'm not unhappy about the result because I'd be gutted to see Coyle lose too. I know people take the piss out of him for not being too intelligent or whatever, but those comments are cheap and Coyle admitting some problems in an interview only makes me think more of him as a person.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Now lads this interview is going to wind you boys right up. Fast forward to 9.00 onwards and Hearn goes into it about twitter trolls and @*Wickio* exchange with him on twitter.


I think Hearn is right about some of those people, honestly, even though I find myself agreeing with their stance on the PPV. I don't like this snobbish attitude towards 'casuals' and if those people are looking forward to a show, good for them, why would anyone want to call them an idiot or whatever just because they disagree? You see people genuinely looking forward to a show and for them to be insulted for their opinion isn't nice, I don't think. Thankfully that aggressively condescending attitude doesn't seem to on Twitter and not on here but yeah, I don't think it's right.

Like I said, I don't agree with the PPV and I don't agree with Hearn's opinion on it but I hope those people who have bought tickets or will buy the PPV have a great time. Who are the idiots here, those looking forward to an event or the ones dishing out abuse to them? If I go and watch a new Hollywood blockbuster, I don't expect some weird cunt to tell me I'm a moron for watching that instead of an obscure French drama from 1931.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Yeah dunno if you've seen his interviews this week?. Very tetchy when it comes to Williams. I think he knows that's one tough, tough fight. Basically using all sorts from Lockett won't allow it to he's a decent lad but needs time to he's only beat Heffron in a non title fight to i might not fight him.
> 
> Aye Tommy seems to get a lot of hate even around the Simpson fight. He admitted the other day Simpson was a SFW.
> 
> Now lads this interview is going to wind you boys right up. Fast forward to 9.00 onwards and Hearn goes into it about twitter trolls and @*Wickio* exchange with him on twitter.


Liam Williams been retweeting my stuff when I said Joe Gallagher won't let the fight happen after Liam Smith said 'Leave it to my manager to sort the fight out'

:rofl Hearn trolling @Wickio was hilarious, what Hearn fails to realise is that just because Nick has bought a ticket for the show automatically makes it PPV value, it's completely different when it comes to buying tickets for a show, Saint Edward is the only 'lemon' in this debate.

:EddieWins


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Wickio Shots fired mate, Eddie just called you a lemon mate


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Liam Williams been retweeting my stuff when I said Joe Gallagher won't let the fight happen after Liam Smith said 'Leave it to my manager to sort the fight out'
> 
> :rofl Hearn trolling @Wickio was hilarious, what Hearn fails to realise is that just because Nick has bought a ticket for the show automatically makes it PPV value, it's completely different when it comes to buying tickets for a show, Saint Edward is the only 'lemon' in this debate.
> 
> :EddieWins


I got fucking rinsed. :rofl

I knew as soon as the topic of PPV came up that he'd mention those messages, haha.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> I think Hearn is right about some of those people, honestly, even though I find myself agreeing with their stance on the PPV. I don't like this snobbish attitude towards 'casuals' and if those people are looking forward to a show, good for them, why would anyone want to call them an idiot or whatever just because they disagree? You see people genuinely looking forward to a show and for them to be insulted for their opinion isn't nice, I don't think. Thankfully that aggressively condescending attitude doesn't seem to on Twitter and not on here but yeah, I don't think it's right.
> 
> Like I said, I don't agree with the PPV and I don't agree with Hearn's opinion on it but I hope those people who have bought tickets or will buy the PPV have a great time. Who are the idiots here, those looking forward to an event or the ones dishing out abuse to them? If I go and watch a new Hollywood blockbuster, I don't expect some weird cunt to tell me I'm a moron for watching that instead of an obscure French drama from 1931.


TBH i've rarely got into this Hearn/Warren/PPV/Casuals garbage debate. It's one of a few reasons why i didn't post her for 6 months because i want to talk Boxing and imo it's harmed the forums.

To me the PPV on Nov 22nd i don't care about in all honesty i don't think it's the worst PPV card i've seen far, far worse but it's not great but hey i ain't paying for it i'm gonna enjoy a nice stream . My attitude is don't like it, don't buy it. I do agree on people tweeting and then getting random people abusing them or hounding them. To me some of it is sickening brown nosing but some is just people happy/excited and clueless. Leave em' be i say..

I don't hate Hearn but the past month i've become fed up with his attitude and the lad Wickio doesn't deserve that. He's a lad who's spent money that lines Hearn and his fighters pockets. He's entitled to an opinion and for a man who's working so hard etc it's worrying how he can get rattled by comments on twitter.

I agree with you btw on most points. I just think Hearn's lashing out now at the wrong people. Yet he will play twitter frwend's with guys who've trolled him for years like that Brian guy yet not invite Wickio for a chat at the PPV in Liverpool.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Wickio Shots fired mate, Eddie's just called you a lemon..


This means war.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wickio said:


> This means war.


I hope this means Photoshop's galore?


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> I don't hate Hearn but the past month i've become fed up with his attitude and the lad Wickio doesn't deserve that. He's a lad who's spent money that lines Hearn and his fighters pockets. He's entitled to an opinion and for a man who's working so hard etc it's worrying how he can get rattled by comments on twitter.
> 
> I agree with you btw on most points. I just think Hearn's lashing out now at the wrong people. Yet he will play twitter frwend's with guys who've trolled him for years like that Brian guy yet not invite Wickio for a chat at the PPV in Liverpool.


Appreciate the comments, mate. For a man who's supposedly about giving the fans what they want, he's certainly making himself look quite the opposite.

I think this warrants a campaign. VIP treatment in Liverpool to make up for the abuse.

:nick


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Appreciate the comments, mate. For a man who's supposedly about giving the fans what they want, he's certainly making himself look quite the opposite.
> 
> I think this warrants a campaign. VIP treatment in Liverpool to make up for the abuse.
> 
> :nick


:good No probs mate. If we got Eddie to have Jeff in PF then i'm sure we can get you VIP at Hearn's breakfast on morning on the fight at the very least :yep. Just don't look into the eyes or around the eyes :deal


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wickio said:


> I got fucking rinsed. :rofl
> 
> I knew as soon as the topic of PPV came up that he'd mention those messages, haha.


Funny how he didn't mention anything I said in regards to the fight pass scam, or Wallet for that matter on CHB twitter account, he took it to next levels and rinsed St Edward :rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Appreciate the comments, mate. For a man who's supposedly about giving the fans what they want, he's certainly making himself look quite the opposite.
> 
> I think this warrants a campaign. VIP treatment in Liverpool to make up for the abuse.
> 
> :nick


I never tire of seeing you're face m8 (extreme ****)


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I hope this means Photoshop's galore?


If there is one thing I can provide, it's always a string of slightly relevant Photoshops. :good


BoxingAnalyst said:


> Funny how he didn't mention anything I said in regards to the fight pass scam, or Wallet for that matter on CHB twitter account, he took it to next levels and rinsed St Edward :rofl


He picks and chooses, it seems. I was pissing myself at the CHB Twitter feed the other day. :rofl I wonder if it has been blocked yet.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :good No probs mate. If we got Eddie to have Jeff in PF then i'm sure we can get you VIP at Hearn's breakfast on morning on the fight at the very least :yep. Just don't look into the eyes or around the eyes :deal


Haha, I'm counting on you, Mand. :good

#JusticeForWickio


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wickio said:


> If there is one thing I can provide, it's always a string of slightly relevant Photoshops. :good
> 
> He picks and chooses, it seems. I was pissing myself at the CHB Twitter feed the other day. :rofl I wonder if it has been blocked yet.


Slightly relevant? You became a hero among the Brit Forum with the Chizzy-Haye poster thread, that is arguably the GOAT thread Nicholas.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Slightly relevant? You became a hero among the Brit Forum with the Chizzy-Haye poster thread, that is arguably the GOAT thread Nicholas.


Haha, thanks man, that was definitely my defining moment. The whole thing was just so surreal that the material was endless. I'll have to dig those up again sometime. :good


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Really sad to hear about what happened to Katsidis, really is a shame to see him humiliated by a piece of shite like Coyle.

Matchroom should be ashamed.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Haha, thanks man, that was definitely my defining moment. The whole thing was just so surreal that the material was endless. I'll have to dig those up again sometime. :good


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Really sad to hear about what happened to Katsidis, really is a shame to see him humiliated by a piece of shite like Coyle.
> 
> Matchroom should be ashamed.


Huh, piece of shit? Matchroom should be ashamed?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Huh, piece of shit? Matchroom should be ashamed?


Coyle is shit and would never have been fit to carry Katsidis' towl in his prime.

Matchroom should be ashamed for bringing over a brain-damaged, skint and clearly desperate man over to get battered and humiliated.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Coyle is shit and would never have been fit to carry Katsidis' towl in his prime.
> 
> Matchroom should be ashamed for bringing over a brain-damaged, skint and clearly desperate man over to get battered and humiliated.


He's clearly not brain damaged though, is he? Or the board wouldn't have sanctioned the fight, Jamie Moore had the exact same problem, was he brain damaged when he got back in the ring?

Half the forum thought Katsidis had a chance.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He's clearly not brain damaged though, is he? Or the board wouldn't have sanctioned the fight, Jamie Moore had the exact same problem, was he brain damaged when he got back in the ring?
> 
> Half the forum thought Katsidis had a chance.


When you can't get a license to fight in America, the country with the best doctors and medicine in the world, you're clearly not in a fit state to fight.

The whole reason anyone thought he had a chance was because Coyle is clearly terrible, not because MK is anywhere near what he was.

This fight was absolutely disgusting and I was appalled from day 1 that it was made and sanctioned. Anyone Matchroom bum boy who thinks it was acceptable from a moral standpoint can suck my fucking cock. It was disgusting.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> When you can't get a license to fight in America, the country with the best doctors and medicine in the world, you're clearly not in a fit state to fight.
> 
> The whole reason anyone thought he had a chance was because Coyle is clearly terrible, not because MK is anywhere near what he was.
> 
> This fight was absolutely disgusting and I was appalled from day 1 that it was made and sanctioned. Anyone Matchroom bum boy who thinks it was acceptable from a moral standpoint can suck my fucking cock. It was disgusting.


They have to be a Matchroom bum boys? Or just disagree with what you're saying? Did you argue like this when Jamie Moore fought again?

By the way, who th fuck says America has the best doctors & 'medicine' :lol: in the world?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> TBH i've rarely got into this Hearn/Warren/PPV/Casuals garbage debate. It's one of a few reasons why i didn't post her for 6 months because i want to talk Boxing and imo it's harmed the forums.
> 
> To me the PPV on Nov 22nd i don't care about in all honesty i don't think it's the worst PPV card i've seen far, far worse but it's not great but hey i ain't paying for it i'm gonna enjoy a nice stream . My attitude is don't like it, don't buy it. I do agree on people tweeting and then getting random people abusing them or hounding them. To me some of it is sickening brown nosing but some is just people happy/excited and clueless. Leave em' be i say..
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know what you mean, mate. I'm probably as guilty as anyone for getting too involved in the Hearn/Warren/TV thing in the past but I guess I always saw that as just a debate and even though people disagreed with me, it was at least relevant to boxing. I found it interesting, even reading the opinion of those who disagreed with me, but in the past few weeks, it's just become a bit too excessive and there's a nastiness about it that I'm not really keen on.

I'm pretty much with you too. I don't think the PPV is value for money, so I won't buy it but that's as far as my thought process goes :lol: If people want to see it, they'll buy it and hopefully be happy with the final show and if not, the event will flop and the next PPV cards will have to be better otherwise Sky and Hearn will lose money. It's not really an issue for me because I'll watch the show live anyway but if enough people are happy with it, it'll be a success, and if not, it'll flop so Hearn has to put on events which meet a certain criteria because fans, even casuals, aren't stupid. It doesn't make me angry or disappointed, it's just part of boxing and as a consumer, you have a choice to buy it or not, so I won't. It's just not a big deal, I don't think, although I do share the concerns of pretty much everyone about the quality of the event.

And yeah, that's spot on about Hearn. I'll always liked him and thought he put on good shows but his attitude towards the critics is a bit poor, I think. He says that if people want to buy the show, buy it, and if not, don't, and that argument is fair enough but then that same logic should be applied to his critics too. If people don't like it, that's far enough, but why bother criticising them for their opinion? That's their right as a consumer, just like it's our right to buy the show or not, so attacking them for their opinion is wrong. When Hearn attacks those snobbish arseholes who are having a go at people who are excited for the show, I agree with him, but it's wrong of him to criticise the opinion of genuine fans who don't think the show provides value for money.

Hearn's use of social media was always going to be a double edged sword in time because as people felt closer to him and thought he was listening to them, that'd always lead to criticism when those fans feel like they're being ignored. There's never been a promoter in boxing history who is as accessible as Hearn is and whilst that has some benefits, such as news, offering opinions etc., then it was always going to lead to fans feeling scorned and leave him open to criticism when his supporters felt let down. I know people have said for ages that I'm a 'Hearn fanboy' or whatever but I only ever said that he put on entertaining shows, which I still feel is true, and I get the sense that a lot of his current 'haters' put him on far more of a pedestal than I did because I never expected anything exceptional, just what I expect from any promoter. Hearn felt the benefit of social media for a long time though and now he's got to feel to wrath of it too. Nobody is immune to criticism and whilst Hearn has received a lot of love from boxing fans, it's now his turn to take it on the chin and rather than moan about his critics, prove them wrong by putting on great shows over the next 6 months and beyond.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Jack I normally read all you're posts mate but that's a fucking essay and at half 2 in the morning no ta :lol: Peace out lads :good


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He's clearly not brain damaged though, is he? Or the board wouldn't have sanctioned the fight, Jamie Moore had the exact same problem, was he brain damaged when he got back in the ring?
> 
> Half the forum thought Katsidis had a chance.


His brain injury was because of a misdiagnoses on scarring around his eye, I believe, rather than anything to do with his brain. He received that opinion, contested it and was cleared by several experts who all agreed it was the wrong decision. For all their faults, the BBBoC are very strict with these things and if there were genuine reasons to suspect brain damage, I don't think he'd have been allowed to fight. Katsidis is undoubtedly past his best but I don't agree he shouldn't be fighting from a medical perspective, it's just disappointing to see him carry on because it tarnishes his legacy. He's very much shopworn but medically, there is no reason to prevent him from fighting.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Jack I normally read all you're posts mate but that's a fucking essay and at half 2 in the morning no ta :lol: Peace out lads :good


:lol: I'm too tired to type this stuff out so it probably makes no sense anyway.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Jack said:


> His brain injury was because of a misdiagnoses on scarring around his eye, I believe, rather than anything to do with his brain. He received that opinion, contested it and was cleared by several experts who all agreed it was the wrong decision. For all their faults, the BBBoC are very strict with these things and if there were genuine reasons to suspect brain damage, I don't think he'd have been allowed to fight. Katsidis is undoubtedly past his best but I don't agree he shouldn't be fighting from a medical perspective, it's just disappointing to see him carry on because it tarnishes his legacy. He's very much shopworn but medically, there is no reason to prevent him from fighting.


This was the exact same thing i was saying a while back when discussing Kat's comeback, what kind of changed my mind was the last post in this thread. http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ight-Inside)&p=1058349&viewfull=1#post1058349

He makes it sound like a misdiagnosis isn't possible in this case. I wish i had asked the guy about it now, but i didn't.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

Reading back this RBR, fucking hell. Some of you guys need to find something else to do with your Saturday. I watched about 7 hours of boxing and really enjoyed it. Yeh some of the commentary was way out, yeh some fights were not that good. But I really enjoyed myself watching boxing. Some of you should try doing that one day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

PaulieMc said:


> When you can't get a license to fight in America, the country with the best doctors and medicine in the world, you're clearly not in a fit state to fight.
> 
> The whole reason anyone thought he had a chance was because Coyle is clearly terrible, not because MK is anywhere near what he was.
> 
> This fight was absolutely disgusting and I was appalled from day 1 that it was made and sanctioned. Anyone Matchroom bum boy who thinks it was acceptable from a moral standpoint can suck my fucking cock. It was disgusting.


You really do show your age at times Paul. You have been pulled up on this Katsidis brain damage stuff several times now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

Regarding the Hearn interview. You can tell he is rattled. This PPV is gonna flop and he knows it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

Regarding the Hearn interview. You can tell he is rattled. This PPV is gonna flop and he knows it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

CautiousPaul said:


> Apparently Hull is empty on May 30th as its Rugby League Magic Weekend and they all head to Newcastle......id laugh if that happened, that would show the fake cunt.


KC Stadium is booked for May 13th


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

LuckyLuke said:


> What did he say?
> Give me an example. Did he say Fury is world class lets say after the Firtha fight?


Come on....have you never even heard of Mick Hennesey or something?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

Jack said:


> The knives are out...:lol:
> 
> Like you and most people on here, I'm really against the PPV but the amount of shit which has been thrown Hearn's way over the past few days is absurd. It's not even about defending him either, but why not give him stick when he deserves it rather than just posting absolute nonsense? Earlier in the RBR, someone suggested Hearn was guilty for the dodgy cards and then after McDonnell/Malinga, said that he'd avoid making any competitive fights...straight after a fight where the majority of people picked Malinga to pull off the upset! Come on. Hearn has fucked up with this PPV nonsense and his defence for it has been pathetic at times but judge him by the things he's actually done rather than making up things to have a go at him for or reacting like a girl when you get a bit of excessive hype. Neither Coyle or Campbell are close to being world class but so what? What's he meant to say to drum up hype, "pay to see a glass jaw, glass bodied British level fighter who just beat a shot opponent against a guy who has only beaten novices and journeymen"? It's boxing, anyone who gets offended by excessive hype can't have been watching for long.
> 
> Hearn deserves plenty of criticism for this PPV nonsense and some of his cards have been poor lately but people ruin their credibility by being so melodramatic. This place is like a One Direction forum at times.


All the stick Hearn has been getting is completley fair. The man has over promised for years now. People have lost patience.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

some of the people in this fucking thread! :lol: its more entertaining than the boxing. was a good night all said and done, with loads of fights to choose from. some of the people here getting all offended by promoter and commentator comments, who gives a fuck?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

raymann said:


> some of the people in this fucking thread! :lol: its more entertaining than the boxing. was a good night all said and done, with loads of fights to choose from. some of the people here getting all offended by promoter and commentator comments, who gives a fuck?


I get why its annoying, but it shouldnt be more important than the boxing.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I get why its annoying, but it shouldnt be more important than the boxing.


figure of speech. i couldnt give a fuck really. theres loads of boxing on at the moment and loads of good fights and prospects coming up, which is great for me as its the actual fights i like. certainly better than any other time domestically in the 20 years i have followed boxing. who gives a fuck about promoters and commentators? again i couldnt give a fuck really.

what i do find hilarious is years around gyms and fighters have taught me the vast majority of pro boxers and especially their close circles are complete utter cunts, yet for some reason im supposed to get all offended by promoters and commentators. i couldnt give a fuck, its all part of the game.

this is the best time to be a uk boxing fan in living memory. some of the fucking sad cases on here.......


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

raymann said:


> figure of speech. i couldnt give a fuck really. theres loads of boxing on at the moment and loads of good fights and prospects coming up, which is great for me as its the actual fights i like. certainly better than any other time domestically in the 20 years i have followed boxing. who gives a fuck about promoters and commentators? again i couldnt give a fuck really.
> 
> what i do find hilarious is years around gyms and fighters have taught me the vast majority of pro boxers and especially their close circles are complete utter cunts, yet for some reason im supposed to get all offended by promoters and commentators. i couldnt give a fuck, its all part of the game.
> 
> this is the best time to be a uk boxing fan in living memory. some of the fucking sad cases on here.......


He is talking about you @DeMarco


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Just read this thread back and it's comedy. Quite clear that 'hardcore' boxing fans are the biggest drama queens out of any sport.if any boxer, commentator, promoter says one solitary line they do not approve of they are pounced upon by a swarm of bullies.
to make things clear Hearn is a promoter, he can be a knobhead, promoters say things which are ott, but saying, "two worldclass lightweights" is nowhere near Hennessey saying, "what we have just witnessed is the heavyweight version of Hagler Hearns".
the key thing is if something pops in your head it doesn't necessarily mean it has to be wrote in a quick reply box on here and posted.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Just read this thread back and it's comedy. Quite clear that 'hardcore' boxing fans are the biggest drama queens out of any sport.if any boxer, commentator, promoter says one solitary line they do not approve of they are pounced upon by a swarm of bullies.
> to make things clear Hearn is a promoter, he can be a knobhead, promoters say things which are ott, but saying, "two worldclass lightweights" is nowhere near Hennessey saying, "what we have just witnessed is the heavyweight version of Hagler Hearns".
> the key thing is if something pops in your head it doesn't necessarily mean it has to be wrote in a quick reply box on here and posted.


I sense the tide is turning slightly on this forum. While the forum is more unified in its agreement that Hearn is just another promoter that will over promise and under deliver, the over bearing negativity that we see especially in these RBR threads is beginning to grate on those of us that actually want to analyse Boxing and not Nick Hallings commentary style.

I do worry that the traditionally more negative posters seem to be more active and that the Nuthouse podcast has been addopted as the voice to the British Forum. While the show is very good and the posts are very knowledgable, its also a complete bitch fest most weeks especially with the Posh bloke thats started posting on here. While I do find the whole "Bellew of the Week" thing funny, the segment has massivley lost its way from its initial premise, you have people getting nominated for saying a fighter is in the wrong weight division ffs!

I think everyone needs to just focusing on the boxing a bit more, and I include myself in that.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I sense the tide is turning slightly on this forum. While the forum is more unified in its agreement that Hearn is just another promoter that will over promise and under deliver, the over bearing negativity that we see especially in these RBR threads is beginning to grate on those of us that actually want to analyse Boxing and not Nick Hallings commentary style.
> 
> I do worry that the traditionally more negative posters seem to be more active and that the Nuthouse podcast has been addopted as the voice to the British Forum. While the show is very good and the posts are very knowledgable, its also a complete bitch fest most weeks especially with the Posh bloke thats started posting on here. While I do find the whole "Bellew of the Week" thing funny, the segment has massivley lost its way from its initial premise, you have people getting nominated for saying a fighter is in the wrong weight division ffs!
> 
> I think everyone needs to just focusing on the boxing a bit more, and I include myself in that.


just enjoy the boxing, learn off the good posters and laugh at the sad cases getting all worked up. i love this forum, so many people here know so much about boxers, the finer points of technique and boxing history, im genuinely interested. that said its equally hilarious some of the other reactions.

take undercards. they were always total shite in the uk. always. i want to know when this mythical period of repeated stacked undercards was because it certainly never happened in the 20 years ive been following the sport. go and have a look at benn and eubanks cards from their big fights or hamed or hatton. people on here would have imploded at the state of most of them.

this is the best time ever to be a fan off british boxing.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Regarding the Hearn interview. You can tell he is rattled. *This PPV is gonna flop *and he knows it.


Like a 90 year old's dick :deal


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Oh fuck off. It's vastly dishonest to suggest a complete novice and a guy who's been shown lacking at domestic level have any right to be called best lightweights in the world! It's insulting and a little shameful to mismarket your product. People give a shit because they GIVE A SHIT about the sport.
> 
> So fuck off.


Really is. All about the level of hype. Could as well say Jack Caterrall IS world class mow because his win is on thecsame level. As if hype=hype. There is a line where it becomes bad and annoying. Hearn constantly crosses that line. You dont see that level of bs from sauerland gbp and co. Even Warren is not that bad today in terms of hype.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Oh fuck off. It's vastly dishonest to suggest a complete novice and a guy who's been shown lacking at domestic level have any right to be called best lightweights in the world! It's insulting and a little shameful to mismarket your product. People give a shit because they GIVE A SHIT about the sport.
> 
> So fuck off.





raymann said:


> some of the people in thwis fucking thread! :lol: its more entertaining than the boxing. was a good night all said and done, with loads of fights to choose from. some of the people here getting all offended by promoter and commentator comments, who gives a fuck?


Two missmatches as a mainevent good night of boxing?And no I knew that campbell vs argie would not be competitive. Same for coyle vs a shot fighter.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Regarding the Hearn interview. You can tell he is rattled. This PPV is gonna flop and he knows it.


:deal


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Two missmatches as a mainevent good night of boxing?And no I knew that campbell vs argie would not be competitive. Same for coyle vs a shot fighter.


the hall fight and the stalker fight were great. as well as that three other cards on, passed a couple of hours for me, some great fights coming up. people are moaning about this?

as for 'two best lightweights in the world' comment, i literally could not give a fuck. i dont think ive ever been less offended by anything in my life. its a great fight though, ill definitely watch.

i hope kats retires now. hopefully hes saved a few quid. i suspect not as he more than anyone probably knows his shortcomings right now yet he wants to carry on apparently.....


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Oh fuck off. It's vastly dishonest to suggest a complete novice and a guy who's been shown lacking at domestic level have any right to be called best lightweights in the world! It's insulting and a little shameful to mismarket your product. People give a shit because they GIVE A SHIT about the sport.
> 
> So fuck off.





Mandanda said:


> Yeah dunno if you've seen his interviews this week?. Very tetchy when it comes to Williams. I think he knows that's one tough, tough fight. Basically using all sorts from Lockett won't allow it to he's a decent lad but needs time to he's only beat Heffron in a non title fight to i might not fight him.
> 
> Aye Tommy seems to get a lot of hate even around the Simpson fight. He admitted the other day Simpson was a SFW.
> 
> Now lads this interview is going to wind you boys right up. Fast forward to 9.00 onwards and Hearn goes into it about twitter trolls and @*Wickio* exchange with him on twitter.





raymann said:


> the hall fight and the stalker fight were great. as well as that three other cards on, passed a couple of hours for me, some great fights coming up. people are moaning about this?
> 
> as for 'two best lightweights in the world' comment, i literally could not give a fuck. i dont think ive ever been less offended by anything in my life. its a great fight though, ill definitely watch.
> 
> i hope kats retires now. hopefully hes saved a few quid. i suspect not as he more than anyone probably knows his shortcomings right now yet he wants to carry on apparently.....


Thought you meant only the Hearn show. Was clear that campbell vs brizuela would not be competitive. Same for coyle vs kats. Kats actually really had some brain problems before this fight. Hearn needs to step it up now. Way too many missmatches. And Staler vs Caterrall was the fight of the nivht. Catefralll has a good base he can work on. Alvarez looked good too. Seems they are going the Stevenson route.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Thought you meant only the Hearn show. Was clear that campbell vs brizuela would not be competitive. Same for coyle vs kats. Kats actually really had some brain problems before this fight. Hearn needs to step it up now. Way too many missmatches. And Staler vs Caterrall was the fight of the nivht. Catefralll has a good base he can work on. Alvarez looked good too. Seems they are going the Stevenson route.


i think your being wildy unrealistic about how good every fight needs to be. especially when you look at the history of uk boxing with the limited revenue available for each show. this fantasy period of perfect matchups and cards in the uk never happened. this is the best period i have ever seen for british boxing. im waiting for someone to prove me wrong on this.

that was a great fight for campbell for fuck sake, hes had under ten fights and he was out of action for almost a year. jesus christ. coyle is limited as fuck as derry mathews proved, we all know that. that win against kats is going to be one of his career highlights probably. now hes going to fight campbell ans probably lose. this is al normal boxing shit.

again i hope kats retires though.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

raymann said:


> i think your being wildy unrealistic about how good every fight needs to be. especially when you look at the history of uk boxing with the limited revenue available for each show. this fantasy period of perfect matchups and cards in the uk never happened. this is the best period i have ever seen for british boxing. im waiting for someone to prove me wrong on this.
> 
> that was a great fight for campbell for fuck sake, hes had under ten fights and he was out of action for almost a year. jesus christ. coyle is limited as fuck as derry mathews proved, we all know that. that win against kats is going to be one of his career highlights probably. now hes going to fight campbell ans probably lose. this is al normal boxing shit.
> 
> again i hope kats retires though.


I just expect the mainevents to be competitive thats all.
I said before the Campbell vs Brizuela fight that it will be easy work. And it was. Not competitive at all. Brizuela really only was rated as a good fight because he gave Coyle a good fight. Wich means fuck all.
Same for the Coyle fight. That was a geniunly shot fighter Coyle fought. I just expect competive fights as a main event. Thats all. And I dont think it too much to ask for. Matchroom shows have been really bad in that aspect recently. Thats why I said he needs to step it up.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Regarding the Hearn interview. You can tell he is rattled. This PPV is gonna flop and he knows it.


I think he's rattled by the criticism because he craves people's praise, I don't think the PPV is gonna flop though, too many casuals buying in to it, he's gonna get away with it and it'll create a precedent.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

If Eddie can show me a bookies who will give me even money for an accumulator of Groves, Joshua, Quigg, McDonnell. Then I might buy his shÃŒtty PPV.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I have no problem with Hearn hyping his guys up. If he said, "Two of the best lightweights in the UK" then I'd be absolutely cool with that. If he said, "Two of the best prospects at lightweight in the world" then that would also be cool. Instead he spat out a load of hyperbole and, inevitably, it will backfire on the fighters - and Hearn - down the line. Because when they step up and get splattered, or when Campbell makes easy work of Coyle, it creates cynicism among the casuals who start to feel they've been lied to.

But Eddie has form for this, of course, with Haye-Harrison.


----------



## Trunks (Oct 18, 2014)

Would like to see Campbell pushed on fast after Coyle, can see Hearn feeding him Burns in the winter actually.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Trunks said:


> Would like to see Campbell pushed on fast after Coyle, can see Hearn feeding him Burns in the winter actually.


Burns is at 140, so that fight won't happen at 135.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Burns is at 140, so that fight won't happen at 135.


Burns spoke of dropping back down and Sims. Ricky feels he made 140 to easy and Sims said he's outsized by light welters and can make 135 with nutritionists help. I think they're making excuses for another poor display from Ricky but looks like he's back at 135.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Burns is at 140, so that fight won't happen at 135.


Think I recall Burns saying he might move back down, can't remember where I saw it, probably an IFL interview after his last fight.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Oh fuck off. It's vastly dishonest to suggest a complete novice and a guy who's been shown lacking at domestic level have any right to be called best lightweights in the world! It's insulting and a little shameful to mismarket your product. People give a shit because they GIVE A SHIT about the sport.
> 
> So fuck off.


You know, that's actually excellent advice and I'm gonna take it. The levels of hysteria on this place are, frankly, hysterical. There's less fannies on Mumsnet. Adios amigos as Bunce might say, I'll leave ya too your teeth gnashing and hand wringing :good


----------



## Trunks (Oct 18, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Burns is at 140, so that fight won't happen at 135.


The way Burns and Sims were speaking after the Leeds fight, I think it's fair to assume they're at least considering stepping back down.He looked terrible at 140.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Myself and @FLINT ISLAND exposed Eddie Hearn years ago. Only now people are catching on. A leopard never changes his spots, he's just a younger slicker version of Frank Warren or Barry, who's embraced social media and his target audience. Franks old now, past his sell by and doesnt give much of a fuck anymore. Mick, Maloney and Hatton were the other competition. So he had a free run.

We've seen recently when Hearn comes up against modern intelligent opposition like McGuigan and Groves, he's had his pants pulled down.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Trippy said:


> If Eddie can show me a bookies who will give me even money for an accumulator of Groves, Joshua, Quigg, McDonnell. Then I might buy his shÃŒtty PPV.


Fuck me, Groves is actually shorter than i thought.

http://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/george-groves-v-denis-douglin/winner

1/100 :rofl


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Trunks said:


> The way Burns and Sims were speaking after the Leeds fight, I think it's fair to assume they're at least considering stepping back down.He looked terrible at 140.


Yeah, I didn't realise that's what Burns said after the fight. He's on the slide, no way around it.


----------



## Trunks (Oct 18, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Yeah, I didn't realise that's what Burns said after the fight. He's on the slide, no way around it.


I think Hearn may use him as his Lightweight stepping stone if he looks shot in his next fight, as disrespectful as that sounds.Campbell and Crolla will both happen imo, the Mitchell rematch a possibility too.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Myself and @FLINT ISLAND exposed Eddie Hearn years ago. Only now people are catching on. A leopard never changes his spots, he's just a younger slicker version of Frank Warren or Barry, who's embraced social media and his target audience. Franks old now, past his sell by and doesnt give much of a fuck anymore. Mick, Maloney and Hatton were the other competition. So he had a free run.
> 
> We've seen recently when Hearn comes up against modern intelligent opposition like McGuigan and Groves, he's had his pants pulled down.


In fairness, Peter, I was one of the first to bang this drum back on ESB and got pelters for it. But I saw it coming, not through any great insight, just by knowing what his dad was like and that he wouldn't be too different.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> In fairness, Peter, I was one of the first to bang this drum back on ESB and got pelters for it. But I saw it coming, not through any great insight, just by knowing what his dad was like and that he wouldn't be too different.


Hahahhahaha fucking hell DF you really have outdone yourself!


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

hall fight on channel 5 peaked at 544k last night


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> In fairness, Peter, I was one of the first to bang this drum back on ESB and got pelters for it. But I saw it coming, not through any great insight, just by knowing what his dad was like and that he wouldn't be too different.


True there definitely were a few of us banging the drum, its just seems surreal to see the whole forum in near unanimous agreement. And you are correct the apple doesn't fall far from the tree, and Barry still has a big say behind the scenes I reckon. He's no worse than most other promoters but he was never ever the Messiah some made and still make him out to be. Nobody involved in Boxing promotion is like that, they're all shady and out for themselves and money. The fans particularly hardcore fans like ourselves are not even a consideration.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> hall fight on channel 5 peaked at 544k last night


I could be mistaken but that seems like pretty poor figures. Disappointing, where you see that?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> I could be mistaken but that seems like pretty poor figures. Disappointing, where you see that?


digital spy. boxing on channel 5 steadily decreases with every show that is on. that is the lowest by about 100k i think.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

Peter Barlow said:


> I could be mistaken but that seems like pretty poor figures. Disappointing, where you see that?


That is very poor.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> hall fight on channel 5 peaked at 544k last night


With no advertising that's not bad, probs beat Sky


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Hahahhahaha fucking hell DF you really have outdone yourself!


Well, at least what I said is verifiably true. Unlike, say, taking credit for making Wlad-Haye...


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

raymann said:


> that was a great fight for campbell for fuck sake, hes had under ten fights and he was out of action for almost a year. jesus christ.


He's been fighting every month since July.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Well, at least what I said is verifiably true. Unlike, say, taking credit for making Wlad-Haye...


Which I never said.

If you honestly beleive what you just said....fucking hell!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Which I never said.
> 
> If you honestly beleive what you just said....fucking hell!


I WAS one of the first to criticise him. I got called a hater constantly for it. Go look, couldn't give a shit if you've rewritte history. And you did say that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> I WAS one of the first to criticise him. I got called a hater constantly for it. Go look, couldn't give a shit if you've rewritte history. And you did say that.


No


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> No


Yep. @GazOC, @Flea Man, @Wickio...

I trust one of you remembers when Rob took credit for forcing Haye to make the Wlad fight.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah i remember that.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob was a big factor in burns-Beltran as well.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Yeah i remember that.


:lol:

Thanks Mand!


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Rob was a big factor in burns-Beltran as well.


Rob ruined Burns' career


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I WAS one of the first to criticise him. I got called a hater constantly for it. Go look, couldn't give a shit if you've rewritte history. And you did say that.


You were definitely one of the first to criticise him for sure and it has proved to be a good shout.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

DF was definitely banging the anti hearn drum very early on


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I WAS one of the first to criticise him. I got called a hater constantly for it. Go look, couldn't give a shit if you've rewritte history. And you did say that.


DF Taylor and Rob Palmer. This is a great website, but it has not got the ability yet, for posters to speak to each other. Posters 'said' or 'say'' nothing, posters'write' or 'wrote'.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> DF Taylor and Rob Palmer. This is a great website, but it has not got the ability yet, for posters to speak to each other. Posters 'said' or 'say'' nothing, posters'write' or 'wrote'.


what a bizarre post...


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Yep. @GazOC, @Flea Man, @Wickio...
> 
> I trust one of you remembers when Rob took credit for forcing Haye to make the Wlad fight.


One of my favourite moments as a boxing fan.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

I've been away and really wish BN would pull their finger out and put the Liverpool card on the on demand section of the app. Poor show this


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Wickio said:


> One of my favourite moments as a boxing fan.


It was genuinely beautiful. But of course, it doesn't suit Robert's agenda so he's trying to pretend it didn't happen.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> what a bizarre post...


He's a pedantic wanker.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> He's a pedantic wanker.


Clearly, but he's clearly unaware that you can use say in this context since the written word... Oh why bother explaining to the moron? You know what I mean, Flea.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The Channel 5 number is awful. Everyone talks about how boxing needs to be on terrestrial and yet when it is, the sport is let down by lazy, inept promotion, so when Hennessy gets kicked off the channel, he and boxing fans will have nobody to blame but him. He was handed a great opportunity and yet has done nothing with it, yet again. Both the ITV and Channel 5 deals could have been great for British boxing but as much as I like Hennessy, he's done nothing with it and shows have flopped.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> The Channel 5 number is awful. Everyone talks about how boxing needs to be on terrestrial and yet when it is, the sport is let down by lazy, inept promotion, so when Hennessy gets kicked off the channel, he and boxing fans will have nobody to blame but him. He was handed a great opportunity and yet has done nothing with it, yet again. Both the ITV and Channel 5 deals could have been great for British boxing but as much as I like Hennessy, he's done nothing with it and shows have flopped.


Say what you like about Frank, he made sure the fights were in all the tabloids and relevant publications. Old school marketing right there.


----------



## banger620 (Sep 25, 2014)

Jack said:


> The Channel 5 number is awful. Everyone talks about how boxing needs to be on terrestrial and yet when it is, the sport is let down by lazy, inept promotion, so when Hennessy gets kicked off the channel, he and boxing fans will have nobody to blame but him. He was handed a great opportunity and yet has done nothing with it, yet again. Both the ITV and Channel 5 deals could have been great for British boxing but as much as I like Hennessy, he's done nothing with it and shows have flopped.


Exactly i didn't see one single ad for this show only knew it was on from coming on here


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

People have poor memories. I said fans like me who put preasure of the fighters can take credit. Very different to the accusation. If it was as people say, find me the post?

I do genuinley take some credit for Beltran because I spoke to Hearn about the fight via DM and he had not seen him before I mentioned him as an opponent.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> People have poor memories. I said fans like me who put preasure of the fighters can take credit. Very different to the accusation. If it was as people say, find me the post?
> 
> I do genuinley take some credit for Beltran because I spoke to Hearn about the fight via DM and he had not seen him before I mentioned him as an opponent.


----------



## banger620 (Sep 25, 2014)

robpalmer135 said:


> People have poor memories. I said fans like me who put preasure of the fighters can take credit. Very different to the accusation. If it was as people say, find me the post?
> 
> I do genuinley take some credit for Beltran because I spoke to Hearn about the fight via DM and he had not seen him before I mentioned him as an opponent.


Attention Aâ€‹ttention Aâ€‹ttention i want attetion all bow down to me promoter palmer


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Why do people get so emotional over Hearn making a comment like that? Every promoter in boxing says things like that, chill out :lol:


this... chb loves to moan


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Hook! said:


> this... chb loves to moan


Nope.
There is just a line in terms of hype. And when you cross that line it gets absurd. Thats all. Hearn and Sky are crossing that line regurlarly.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

huge lack of respect for Coyle IMO, he's a warrior that admits he's not the best, it's not his fault that Katsidis (legend) is shot. 
Also, a lot of you were saying Campbell was gonna lose the other day when he was being ''cocky'' on sky :rofl


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

I look back at the old ESB days with a chuckle over the debate of Kell Brook - Mike Jones


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol at Internet forum poster claiming he has anything to do with helping make a fight. Hahahaha hahahahahahah fuck sake


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

DeMarco said:


> Lol at Internet forum poster claiming he has anything to do with helping make a fight. Hahahaha hahahahahahah fuck sake


Lol at your life in general.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

LuckyLuke said:


> Nope.
> There is just a line in terms of hype. And when you cross that line it gets absurd. Thats all. Hearn and Sky are crossing that line regurlarly.


Are you denying thay CHB doesn't love a moan?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

In this case its deserved. I dont get why some people say we are not allowed to moan on Hearn when he says something absurd. This would mean a promoter can say what he wants. I dont think so. When I feel a promoter is croosing the line of normal hype i say it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

LuckyLuke said:


> In this case its deserved. I dont get why some people say we are not allowed to moan on Hearn when he says something absurd. This would mean a promoter can say what he wants. I dont think so. When I feel a promoter is croosing the line of normal hype i say it.


Nobody has an issue with moaning. What they take issue with is posters who only moan and bring nothing else to the forum. If Boxing brings this much negativity to your life why bother watching?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Lol at your life in general.


Wanna Compare Lives?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Wanna Compare Lives?


We have done this before. You clam up, make excuses and then log off.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> We have done this before. You clam up, make excuses and then log off.


It's true it's late, but if we are to 'compare lives' , what do you want to compare first?


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> We have done this before. You clam up, make excuses and then log off.





Ernest Shackleton said:


> It's true it's late, but if we are to 'compare lives' , what do you want to compare first?


op


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> op


he needs to be quick, I'm going to bed soon, my body clocks fucked after last nite!


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Can't we all just shake hands, be friends and talk about how much we hate Eddie?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

People are entitled as long standing fans to post whatever they want if they can back it up. Rob, you aren't above a good whinge. The amount of anti-Warren stuff you post plays a HUGE part in the endless arguments oon here, as does the ridiculous love-in Hearn used to get from you. 

From my perspective, I noticed my interest in boxing dwindle as Hearn started to take over. Suddenly it was like a PR programme on Twitter, ESB, Sky Sports News, etc. Average fights were sold with high-end production values and people seemed to lap it up, and then Hearn realised how low a standard he could get away with if he appealed to the casuals and all the things Warren used to do (and was rightly criticised for), Hearn realised would work for him. But slap a smile on it, some cheeky banter, and be chatty on Twitter and people think he's selling something new. 

Except he isn't. It's even more cynical and, sadly, the quality is dipping.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> It's true it's late, but if we are to 'compare lives' , what do you want to compare first?


Go to bed like a good little boy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> People are entitled as long standing fans to post whatever they want if they can back it up. Rob, you aren't above a good whinge. The amount of anti-Warren stuff you post plays a HUGE part in the endless arguments oon here, as does the ridiculous love-in Hearn used to get from you.
> 
> From my perspective, I noticed my interest in boxing dwindle as Hearn started to take over. Suddenly it was like a PR programme on Twitter, ESB, Sky Sports News, etc. Average fights were sold with high-end production values and people seemed to lap it up, and then Hearn realised how low a standard he could get away with if he appealed to the casuals and all the things Warren used to do (and was rightly criticised for), Hearn realised would work for him. But slap a smile on it, some cheeky banter, and be chatty on Twitter and people think he's selling something new.
> 
> Except he isn't. It's even more cynical and, sadly, the quality is dipping.


Like I said people can moan, its when all they do is moan that myself and others take issue.

I disagree. As disalusioned as I am ring now, and having lost patience with Hearn, the sport in the UK is in a better place than it was 4 years ago and that is mainly down to Hearn.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Like I said people can moan, its when all they do is moan that myself and others take issue.
> 
> I disagree. As disalusioned as I am ring now, and having lost patience with Hearn, the sport in the UK is in a better place than it was 4 years ago and that is mainly down to Hearn.


It's not in a better place if the premium fights end up behind a second paywall. That's not progress in growing the sport. The cheek of Hearn when Warren launched BoxNation, saying Frank was limiting access to the sport. This after colluding with Sky to get the other promoters off its books so he can hold a monopoly along with dad, effectively forcing Frank to make that move. And now he's putting a repeat of a fight that was part of BN's original broadcast on Sky's PPV platform!

The irony is not lost on me. That's not "good" for boxing's long-term health. The initial boost it will get will rapidly contract, same as when boxing moved to Sky in the 90s.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> It's not in a better place if the premium fights end up behind a second paywall. That's not progress in growing the sport. The cheek of Hearn when Warren launched BoxNation, saying Frank was limiting access to the sport. This after colluding with Sky to get the other promoters off its books so he can hold a monopoly along with dad, effectively forcing Frank to make that move. And now he's putting a repeat of a fight that was part of BN's original broadcast on Sky's PPV platform!
> 
> The irony is not lost on me. That's not "good" for boxing's long-term health. The initial boost it will get will rapidly contract, same as when boxing moved to Sky in the 90s.


1. The product on regular Sky is better than it was before
2. When Francis gave the 4 promoters new deals in 2010 he made it clear they all needed to improve to get new deals 2 years down the line. Hearn began putting on some good shows like Froch v Bute, Brook v Hatton & McCloskey v Prescott. Warren left, and Hatton & Maloney were producing the same old stuff so they got dropped. Even with your warped socalist viewpoint (don't hate you know that was good) you have to accept that doesn't count as Hearn colluding against them.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

@robpalmer so why has the quality of Hearns fights dropped from the ones you mention there?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> 1. The product on regular Sky is better than it was before
> 2. When Francis gave the 4 promoters new deals in 2010 he made it clear they all needed to improve to get new deals 2 years down the line. Hearn began putting on some good shows like Froch v Bute, Brook v Hatton & McCloskey v Prescott. Warren left, and Hatton & Maloney were producing the same old stuff so they got dropped. Even with your warped socalist viewpoint (don't hate you know that was good) you have to accept that doesn't count as Hearn colluding against them.


Ah, i'm not really socialist when I gladly accept corporate money in return for my creativity. BUt I've heard different accounts of the story with Hearn.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Ah, i'm not really socialist when I gladly accept corporate money in return for my creativity. BUt I've heard different accounts of the story with Hearn.


If Maloney & Hatton were delivering, it would not have mattered what Hearn was pushing for even it that was the case.

Either way, product is better these days on just Sky. It just hasn't progressed recently.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

Charliebigspuds said:


> @robpalmer so why has the quality of Hearns fights dropped from the ones you mention there?


I don't think it has. Aside from Froch v Bute you have more fights at the Hatton v Brook, McCloskey v Prescott level than you did before.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

All this anti-Hearn talk has got people forgetting how bad things were before he started promoting. He has undoubtedly raised the bar on Sky and British boxing as a whole is brilliant at the moment, by far the best time there has ever been to follow the sport. Tickets are easy to buy, small hall shows are online, YouTube and other sites have extensive coverage, there's BoxNation constantly delivering, all the major promoters putting on good show and more and more fans tuning in to watch or attend boxing shows. It's not perfect, and there'll always be things we don't like, but whilst Hearn deserves criticism for the PPV show, he's a significant part of the reason why the sport is doing so well at the moment and that shouldn't be ignored either. I don't understand why valid criticism of the PPV show has to then morph itself into being adamantly anti-Hearn because all it does is just detract from the original valid criticism by making people look biased.

Hearn has made some significantly mistakes recently but he's doing a better job now than others did before him, and that's with a smaller budget and fewer shows. I don't think many people would prefer a switch back to the old days if they were offered it, despite what they think of Hearn. He's good at his job and has delivered for boxing fans.


----------

